# [HowTo] SteamStream Streamingclient's



## TroaX (29. September 2014)

Heute bin ich ein wenig meinem Spieltrieb erlegen und habe mich mit der In-Home-Streaming Funktion von Steam auseinandergesetzt. Als ich gemerkt habe, wie wenig Leistung der Streamclient am Ende für seine Aufgabe benötigt, beschloss ich selbst ein paar Systeme zusammenzustellen und hier zu präsentieren.


*[size=+1]Was ist Steam In-Home-Streaming?[/size]*
Steam In-Home-Streaming ist eine softwarebasierte Technik, die Eingaben des Client-PC's an den Host-PC sendet und im Gegenzug vom Host-PC das Bild und den Sound des Spiels gestreamt bekommt. Das Spiel wird also vollständig auf dem Host-PC ausgeführt, obwohl z.B. ein Raum weiter an einem anderen PC das Spiel aktiv gespielt wird. Dadurch kann man zum spielen einen leistungsschwachen PC nehmen, da dieses auf dem leistungsstarken verarbeitet/gerendert wird. Ein Problem dabei aber sind die Latenzen, die durch dieses Verfahren entstehen. Diesen Latenzen wurde Valve recht gut herr und liefert mittlerweile ein ganz brauchbares Produkt ab.

In-Home-Streaming ist eine nützliche Sache für Spieler, die gerne ihre Partie FIFA oder ihre Runde auf dem Nürburgring auf dem Sofa statt am Schreibtisch daddeln wollen. In Zukunft sollen sogar Handhelds unterstützt werden, wodurch auch Tablet's oder gar Smartphone's als Client's dienen könnten. Und mal ganz ehrlich: Wenn man schon einen HighEnd-Rechner hat, muss man wirklich 400 € für eine Konsole ausgeben und vielleicht sogar das ein oder andere Spiel doppelt kaufen, nur weil man auch mal mit nem Kumpel oder allein auf dem Sofa ne Runde spielen will? Eher weniger, oder?


*[size=+1]Wie gut funktioniert es?[/size]*
Als Streamingclient habe ich zum testen ein Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E335 13" Subnotebook mit AMD E2-1800 APU (2x 1,65 GHz) und 4GB DDR3 1600er RAM genommen. Als Betriebssystem kam Windows 8.1 und SteamOS abwechselnd zum Einsatz. Als Testspiel habe ich auf meinem Host-PC das Spiel Dirt2 installiert. Das Notebook wurde per HDMI Kabel an einen 38 Zoll FullHD Fernseher angeschlossen. Als Gamepad am Client verwendete ich einen BigBen PS3 Wireless-Controller, da mir der PS3 Controller eher liegt als der XBox-Controller. Nachdem das Notebook auf FullHD per HDMI eingerichtet war, kann der Test beginnen.

Man startet Steam auf dem Host-PC und meldet sich an seinem Account an. Am Client-PC tut man dazu das selbe. WICHTIG: Es funktioniert nur, wenn beide mit dem selben Account angemeldet sind. Wenn alles klappt, sieht man jetzt auf dem Client-PC alle Spiele, die auf dem Host-PC installiert sind. Auch jene, die als fremdes Spiel in Steam integriert wurden. Im BigPicture-Mode navigiere ich mit Gamepad auf das Spiel Dirt2 und starte dieses. Das Spiel habe ich vorab per Downsampling auf FullHD konfiguriert, da mein Monitor die Auflösung nicht mitmacht. Nun sieht man tatsächlich auf beiden PC's das gleiche. Also Monitor auf dem Schreibtisch aus und ab aufs Sofa.

Ungefähr 2 Stunden später war ich prächtig unterhalten und fand die Qualität und vor allem die erstaunlich geringe Latenz faszinierend. Man hat zwar eine geringe Latenz wahrnehmen können. Aber es hat wirklich nicht gestört. Ich hatte meinen Spaß und beschloss, dazu ein paar Worte hier zu hinterlegen.


*[size=+1]Eine Schattenseite?[/size]*
So angenehm und einfach das Ganze im ersten Versuch auch war, so war die Konfiguration unter SteamOS doch etwas fummeliger. Dies hatte aber eher mit XBMC und meinem Gamepad zu tun. XBMC steht nicht direkt über den Anwendungsmanager zur Verfügung und die Software ist für das Streaming auch nicht nötig. Das Repository muss man händisch über das Terminal hinzufügen, um es zu installieren. Der Gamecontroller hingegen wurde nicht vollständig unterstützt. Daher konnte ich am Ende die hinteren beiden Schultertasten nicht nutzen .... Shit happens!


*[size=+1]Meine Systemvorschläge[/size]*
Die Gehäuse der folgenden 3 Systeme stellen nur eine subjektive Empfehlung meinerseits rein aus den Spezifikationen der Gehäuse dar. Sie sind Geschmackssache und jeder kann da ändern, so viel er will. Meine Kriterien für die Gehäuse waren mindestens 2 USB-Port's für Controller vorne. Sie sollten so klein wie möglich sein und das Design sollte in die Fernsehecke passen. Außerdem sollen diese auch als MediaPlayer, Retro-Konsole und SmartTV dienen.

*SteamStream Basic*
Das SteamStream Basic (ich vergebe gerne interessante Namen für soetwas) ist die kleinste, günstigste und einfachste Variante des Stream-Clients. Es geht bestimmt auch günstiger. Aber ich habe diese Zusammenstellung gewählt, da sie noch für Emulatoren (Auch für PSX und N64 ggf. PS2 und XBox) eine gewisse Performance haben sollen. Hinten sind weitere USB-Anschlüsse vorhanden und so kann eine externe Festplatte für Musik, Filme und Bilder angeslossen werden. Daher fällt in der kleinsten Variante die Festplatte (SSD) mit 32 GB auch recht klein aus.

Die Hardware:
- Inter-Tech E-2011 ITX Tower mit 60 Watt in schwarz | ~37
- ASRock QC5000-ITX/WiF mit A4-5000 APU | ~70 €
- 4GB G.Skill NQ Series DDR3-1600 CL9 (2x 2GB) | ~37 €
- 32GB SanDisk U110 2.5" S-ATAIII SSD | ~34 €
Teilekosten zusammen: ~178 €

Software-Empfehlung: Windows 7/8.1 x64 + Steam-Client + XBMC (Einfach nach der Installation als steamfremdes Spiel hinterlegen und Steam bei Systemstart in den BigPicture Mode laden)

*SteamStream Pro*
Das SteamStream Pro unterscheidet sich nur beim Gehäuse, einer weiteren Datenplatte und einem optischen Laufwerk. Ob nun DVD oder BluRay ist da jedem selbst überlassen. Aber hier habe ich jetzt ein DVD-Laufwerk gewählt. Die 2 TB Platte soll leise und energiesparend sein und trotzdem genug Platz für Filme, Musik und Bilder liefern. Leider musste dafür dann auch ein größeres Gehäuse her. Kleiner Tipp: Das DVD-Laufwerk spielt (passenden Emulator vorrausgesetzt) auch PSX- und PS2-Spiele ab. Also wenn ihr einen Emu habt, dann holt mal die alten Disk's wieder raus. Es werden zwar nicht alle Spiele gehen. Aber wenn welche gehen freut man sich natürlich. Mein Subnotebook hatte dank ePSXe auch alle meine alten PSX-Spiele geschluckt. 

Die Hardware:
- IN WIN BM639 Mini-ITX Tower mit 160 Watt | ~58 €
- ASRock QC5000-ITX/WiF mit A4-5000 APU | ~70 €
- 4GB G.Skill NQ Series DDR3-1600 CL9 (2x 2GB) | ~37 €
- 32GB SanDisk U110 2.5" S-ATAIII SSD | ~34 €
- Samsung SH-118BB DVD-ROM SATA | ~13 €
- 2000GB WD Green WD20EZRX 64MB 3.5" | ~69 €
Teilekosten zusammen: ~281 €

Software-Empfehlung: Windows 7/8.1 x64 + Steam-Client + XBMC (Einfach nach der Installation als steamfremdes Spiel hinterlegen und Steam bei Systemstart in den BigPicture Mode laden)

*SteamStream'N'Native*
Dieser Kasten ist im Grunde SteamMachine und Stream-Client in einem, wobei letztere Funktion wahrscheinlich eher selten zum Einsatz kommen dürfte. Aber bei Spielen, wo die CPU nicht mehr reicht, kann man dann zur Not den großen PC wieder anwerfen. Für die Spiele habe ich dieses mal eine 256 GB große SSD gewählt. Als HDD kommt dieses mal eine flottere Seagate in den Warenkorb, die Dank höherer Datenraten auch zur Aufnahme von Sequenzen via Shadowplay oder Fraps geeignet sind. Es ist also im Grunde ein vollwertiger Spiele-PC, der aber wenn es eng wird trotzdem seinen großen Bruder am Schreibtisch um Hilfe bitten kann. Ein BluRay-Laufwerk soll zudem für gute Filmunterhaltung sorgen. Und auch hier empfehle ich als MediaCenter XBMC.

Die Hardware:
- Intel Core i3 4130 | ~95 €
- ASRock H87M-ITX | ~80 €
- 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 | ~62 €
- Asus GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB | ~125 €
- Cubitek Mini-Ice Mini-ITX Cube | ~70 €
- LiteOn iHOS104 BD-ROM SATA | ~41 €
- Seagate Desktop HDD ST2000DM001 2TB | ~70 €
- 256GB Crucial MX100 2.5" SSD | ~90 €
- 300 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 | ~29 €
- Cooltek CoolForce 2 CPU Cooler | ~20 €
Teilekosten zusammen:  ~682 €

Software-Empfehlung: Windows 7/8.1 x64 + Steam-Client + XBMC (Einfach nach der Installation als steamfremdes Spiel hinterlegen und Steam bei Systemstart in den BigPicture Mode laden)

*[size=+1]Von der Community getestete Geräte/Konfigurationen[/size]*
*Gigabyte Brix GB-BXBT-1900*
Der User MDJ aus dem Forum hat für das Streaming sich die Gigabyte Brix GB-BXBT-1900  angesehen und getestet. Diese lässt sich ebenfalls problemlos für das In-Home-Streaming über Steam einsetzen. Die Test's von MDJ ergaben flüssiges Gameplay auf FullHD. Als Festspeicher kann eine 2,5" HDD/SSD verwendet werden. Allerdings bietet die BRIX nur den S-ATA II Standard, weswegen maximal nur 200-250 MB Übertragungsrate zu erwarten sind.*WICHTIG:* BRIX möchte ganz gerne DDR3L SO-DIMM haben.
Produktseite: http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5118#ov
Preisvergleich: http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-brix-gb-bxbt-1900-a1136096.html

*[size=+1]Optionales Zubehör[/size]*
- ThrustMaster Dual Analog 4 USB | ~14 €
- Microsoft XBOX360 Controller | ~33 €
- Logitech K400 Wireless Touch Keyboard | ~31 €


*[size=+1]Tipps[/size]*
*Auflösung*
Wenn man nur wenige cm vor einem Monitor sitzt, dann machen höhere Auflösungen keine Probleme. Sitzt man aber 2-3 Meter vom Fernseher weg, dann könnte es mit dem lesen schwierig werden. Daher empfehle ich am Fernseher, das Betriebsystem die Anzeige nachskallieren zu lassen. Dazu öffnet man z.B. in Windows die "Systemsteuerung" und wählt den Punkt "Anzeige". Dort kann man mit Prozentwerten die Anzeige skallieren, ohne die Auflösung zu ändern. Für SteamOS habe ich noch keinen Weg gefunden. Wenn wer einen Weg kennt, dem wäre ich dankbar für Ergänzung.

*Controller auf Desktop*
Wer mit dem Gamepad Desktopfunktionen einsetzen will, sollte sich einmal Xpadder oder JoyToKey ansehen: The official Xpadder website oder JoyToKey Website (Danke an NerdFlanders für den Tipp) 

*Netzwerk*
Die Netzwerkverbindung sollte nach Möglichkeit mit mindestens WLAN-N erfolgen, wenn es der Router auch unterstützt. Empfehlen tue ich aber eine Kabelverbindung, da eine WLAN-Verbindung störanfällig ist und unter anderem dadurch stellenweise höhere Latenzen oder Ruckler verursacht.


*[size=+1]Nachwort[/size]*
Die konfigurierten Systeme sind alle nur als Vorschläge zu sehen. Und das ich bei den beiden kleinsten auf Windows verzichtet habe liegt zum einen daran, weil Windows beim ersten ~50 % und beim 2. immerhin noch ~33 % Aufpreis bedeuten würde und zum anderen sind diese Systeme für das direkte spielen nicht stark genug ausgelegt. Beim letzten fällt es nicht mehr so sehr ins Gewicht und Leistung zum zocken ist auch da. Für Diskussionen und Vorschläge bin ich immer gerne offen und vielleicht inspiriert es ja den einen oder anderen. Ansonsten vielen Dank für's lesen 

*[size=+1]EDIT:[/size]*
Die Softwareempfehlungen haben sich aktuell geändert, da leider SteamOS in weiteren Test's massive Probleme verursacht hat. Andere Linux-Distributionen machen Ärger mit dem Gamepad und den Multiscreenbetrieb. Daher liegt die aktuelle Empfehlung wieder bei Windows-Systemen.


----------



## Zhandou797 (7. Oktober 2014)

ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Streaminggerät ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen. Ich habe aber mehrfach gelesen, dass die Verbindung über WLAN einige Verzögerungen/Ruckler mit sich bringt. Du hast zwar jetzt geschrieben, dass die Latenzen nicht besonders ausgeprägt sind, jedoch ist meine Leitung nicht die schnellste. Lohnt es sich dennoch, sich eine Streambox zuzulegen oder würden durch die WLAN-Verbindung Verzögerungen eintreten, die das Spiel unspielbar machen? Wie ist das denn bei dir so?


----------



## Raspo (7. Oktober 2014)

Hab In home Streaming auch schon probiert.

Skyrim vom Spiele-PC (Phenom II X6 1100T, HD 7970) per Wlan auf den altes Dell-Laptop Latitude D630 in nativer Auflösung vom Läppi.
Das waren 1368 x 768 oder so glaube ich. 
Das klappte schon erstaunlich gut, er hatte nur manchmal mit der Wlan-Bandbreite zu kämpfen, das lag aber am Laptop, ist nicht mehr das Neueste.
Ich will das auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr ernsthafter angehen (Notebookkauf steht dann an).
Macht unheimlich Spaß auf dem Balkon mit nem halbwegs aktuellen Standard-Notebook zu spielen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde du solltest einige grundlegende Einstellungen in SteamOS/Win 8.1 hier mit rein stellen als Screenshot. Auch wenn es erstmal sehr banal ist.
Auch weiß ich nicht warum du ständig XBMC erwähnst? Was hat das MediaCenter mit diesen Streaming-Dienst zu tun? XBMC kannst du selbst über Router streamen lassen - wenn du WLAN nutzt (Und Fernseher DLNA hat oder dein Handy DLNA hat und via HDMI angeschlossen werden kann.).
XPadder kostet was. Auch gibt es ein Problem: Simulierst du die wichtigsten Tasten der Tastatur mit XPadder bleibt das Ingame vorhanden und "überschreibt" die Einstellungen der Spiele. Soll heißen, du kannst nicht gleichzeitig damit navigieren und zocken - leider!
Bei deinem Setup "StreamBasic" erwähnst du Emulatoren. Illegal, außer du hast dein Bios von deiner PS, XBOX etc. verwendet. Selbst dann ist es halbe Grauzone. Ich nutze sowas auch, aber im Forum dazu anstiften sollte man nicht. 

Insgesamt ist es mir persönlich zu oberflächlich was hier präsentiert wurde. Wenn du das weiter ausbaust oder mal etwas genauer erklärst/beschreibst.  Bis dahin...


----------



## TroaX (8. Oktober 2014)

Zhandou797 schrieb:


> ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Streaminggerät ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen. Ich habe aber mehrfach gelesen, dass die Verbindung über WLAN einige Verzögerungen/Ruckler mit sich bringt. Du hast zwar jetzt geschrieben, dass die Latenzen nicht besonders ausgeprägt sind, jedoch ist meine Leitung nicht die schnellste. Lohnt es sich dennoch, sich eine Streambox zuzulegen oder würden durch die WLAN-Verbindung Verzögerungen eintreten, die das Spiel unspielbar machen? Wie ist das denn bei dir so?


So lange die WLAN-Verbindung durchgängig und stabil auf einem bestimmten Bandbreitenniveau bleibt, sollte es kaum Probleme machen. Beim Test vom Schreibtisch (Router) und Fernseher (ca. 2 Meter) gab es keine nennenswerten Probleme. Allerdings sollte man bei unterschiedlichen Räumen entweder mit Kabel oder PowerLAN arbeiten.



Raspo schrieb:


> Hab In home Streaming auch schon probiert.
> 
> Skyrim vom Spiele-PC (Phenom II X6 1100T, HD 7970) per Wlan auf den altes Dell-Laptop Latitude D630 in nativer Auflösung vom Läppi.
> Das waren 1368 x 768 oder so glaube ich.
> ...


Das klingt doch nach einem Plan. 



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ich finde du solltest einige grundlegende Einstellungen in SteamOS/Win 8.1 hier mit rein stellen als Screenshot. Auch wenn es erstmal sehr banal ist.
> Auch weiß ich nicht warum du ständig XBMC erwähnst? Was hat das MediaCenter mit diesen Streaming-Dienst zu tun? XBMC kannst du selbst über Router streamen lassen - wenn du WLAN nutzt (Und Fernseher DLNA hat oder dein Handy DLNA hat und via HDMI angeschlossen werden kann.).
> XPadder kostet was. Auch gibt es ein Problem: Simulierst du die wichtigsten Tasten der Tastatur mit XPadder bleibt das Ingame vorhanden und "überschreibt" die Einstellungen der Spiele. Soll heißen, du kannst nicht gleichzeitig damit navigieren und zocken - leider!
> Bei deinem Setup "StreamBasic" erwähnst du Emulatoren. Illegal, außer du hast dein Bios von deiner PS, XBOX etc. verwendet. Selbst dann ist es halbe Grauzone. Ich nutze sowas auch, aber im Forum dazu anstiften sollte man nicht.
> ...


Ein Ausbau ist geplant. Allerdings dauert es noch einen Moment. Denn SteamOS macht ziemlich krasse Probleme mit den GamePad's und die Stabilität lässt zu wünschen übrig. Momentan teste ich ein Lubuntu x64. Da ist die Stabilität deutlich besser, aber die GamePad-Unterstützung ist ebenfalls unter aller Kanone. Unter SteamOS stürzte öfter der gesamte Rechner ab. Das Lubuntu habe ich so nicht klein gekriegt. Ich habe auch nirgends erwähnt, das XPadder kostenlos ist. Es ist für den Einsatz mit Abstand aber das beste Tool.

Und was Emulatoren angeht: Diese sind nicht ILLEGAL! Einzig der Bezug der Firmware ist illegal. Ich verweise nirgends auf eine Downloadquelle eines Emulator's noch auf eine Bezugsquelle einer Firmware (BIOS). Ich habe einzigst erwähnt, das der Streamingclient zur Ausführung solcher Emulatoren fähig ist. Die passenden Emulatoren sind selbst in den Downloaddatenbanken etablierter Magazine und Portale zu finden wie Chip.de. Da sollte man nun wirklich kein Fass für aufmachen.

Und zum Thema XBMC: Hier geht es zwar vorrangig um das Streamen von Spielen. Aber ich finde es ist wichtig, dem Gerät weitere Einsatzmöglichkeiten zuzusprechen. Vorrangig geht es hier auch um den Einsatz am Fernseher. XBMC eignet sich dafür herausragend gut, um dort seine Medien abzuspielen, zu verwalten und mit Webinhalten zu erweitern. Denn 200 € für einen Streamingclient ausgeben, der auch nur dann funktioniert, wenn der große Rechner auch läuft? Für sich allein schon ein wenig zu teuer find ich.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (8. Oktober 2014)

@Emulatoren sind illegal, wenn du nicht die Spiele und die Konsole mit dem BIOS DEINER Konsole hast und ROMS nutzt, welche du ja brauchst z.T.. Die Spiele-Roms für Spielekonsolenemulatoren sind z.B. offiziell nur dann legal, wenn sie ein Spiel beinhalten, das der Emulatorenbenutzer auch im Original vorliegen hat. Wo ist dass der Fall? Nirgends. Also es ist eine Grauzone mit Tendenz zur verbotenen Zone. Selbst mit §53 Urhebergedöhns. Es gab auch mal ein Statement von Nintendo, dass das nicht erwünscht/illegal ist. *Generell gilt: Emulatoren die ein BIOS brauchen sind illegal* (selbst wenn es deins ist), weil die eben nicht damit ausgeliefert werden (oder bekommst du zum Spiel die ROM/ISO + BIOS). Nutzt du ein DVD-Laufwerk dass die Disks lesen kann, emulierst du trotzdem das BIOS der Konsole --> not legal.

@XBMC ist auch meiner Meinung nach die beste Möglichkeit Medieninhalte zu verwalten/streamen - ohne Frage. Du bräuchtest für das streamen ja nur einen PC (Den du ja eh hast.), WLAN und der Fernseher und keinen Client dazwischen. Vorausgesetzt der Fernseher kann DLNA oder man nutzt dLAN oder WLAN-Dongel am Fernseher. Also Steam eben nicht bzw. den Zwischenclient.


----------



## Kotor (9. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

ok, hat sich das Thema XMBC für mich nun auch beantwortet - wollte schon Fragen ob du das als OS, nur für In-Home Streaming betreibst, oder weil du es einfach laufen hast.  

Ich teste immer wieder mal steam-fremde Spiele zu starten. Hauptsächlich Fifa14/15 auf Origin.
Mit ein paar Tricks bin ich sogar schon mal, über In-Home Streaming, bis zur Sprachauswahl in Fifa 14 gekommen 
Man kann ja jedes beliebiges Programm zur Steam Bibliothek hinzufügen und dann versuchen zu streamen. 

Für Fifa, mit brauchbarer Latenz, könnt ich das echt oft gebrauchen. (nochdazu mit 4 Stück XBox Controller am Stream Client)
grüße
kotor


----------



## MDJ (12. Oktober 2014)

Hat es schon jemand mit dem A4-5000 ausprobiert, wie gut das Streamen mit Steam läuft?
 Man liest viel, welche CPU reicht, aber findet kaum Berichte dazu finde ich.
 Wenn ein A4-5000 schon locker reichen würde um 1080p zu streamen, sollte dann ein Celeron J1900 an sich sogar stärker sein, verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## TroaX (17. Oktober 2014)

MDJ schrieb:


> Hat es schon jemand mit dem A4-5000 ausprobiert, wie gut das Streamen mit Steam läuft?
> Man liest viel, welche CPU reicht, aber findet kaum Berichte dazu finde ich.
> Wenn ein A4-5000 schon locker reichen würde um 1080p zu streamen, sollte dann ein Celeron J1900 an sich sogar stärker sein, verstehe ich das richtig?


Nicht wirklich. Der A4-5000 dürfte durchaus mehr Power beim Kodieren/Dekodieren des Videosignals haben. Und da dürfte der Celeron sich einpieseln. Ich habe das ganze mit FullHD erfolgreich mit einem E2-1800 getestet. Und der hat im Grunde weniger Dampf als der A4-5000.


----------



## MDJ (17. Oktober 2014)

Ok, dann sind sie von der iGPU stärker, aber das müsste nicht heißen, dass der Celeron J1900 zu schwach ist um Steam-in-Home-Streaming zu schaffen, oder?
Wenn manche schreiben, sie könnten mit einem Atom streamen, dann sollte dies doch drin sein?
Ich möchte demnächst gerne eine SteamBox zusammenbauen, die sehr klein bzw flach sein soll. Demnach sehe ich mich nach einem Board im Formfaktor Thin-Mini-itx um. Aber bei Thin-Mini-itx gibt es derzeit keine große Auswahl. Da würde der Celeron J1900 gut passen. Eventuell könnte ein G1840T (TDP 35W) auf einem 1150-Sockel als Thin-Mini-itx alternativ herhalten. Muss dann aber sehen, ob es von der Bauhöhe klappt.
Vom Celeron J1900 finde ich leider kaum richtige Tests, was Steam-in-Home-Streaming angeht.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (17. Oktober 2014)

Kann der Client PC auch ausserhalb des Netzwerks mit dem Internet verbunden sein? So könnte ich dann zu Hause den PC laufen lassen und einen Laptop mit zum Kumpel nehmen.


----------



## TroaX (17. Oktober 2014)

MDJ schrieb:


> Ok, dann sind sie von der iGPU stärker, aber das müsste nicht heißen, dass der Celeron J1900 zu schwach ist um Steam-in-Home-Streaming zu schaffen, oder?
> Wenn manche schreiben, sie könnten mit einem Atom streamen, dann sollte dies doch drin sein?
> Ich möchte demnächst gerne eine SteamBox zusammenbauen, die sehr klein bzw flach sein soll. Demnach sehe ich mich nach einem Board im Formfaktor Thin-Mini-itx um. Aber bei Thin-Mini-itx gibt es derzeit keine große Auswahl. Da würde der Celeron J1900 gut passen. Eventuell könnte ein G1840T (TDP 35W) auf einem 1150-Sockel als Thin-Mini-itx alternativ herhalten. Muss dann aber sehen, ob es von der Bauhöhe klappt.
> Vom Celeron J1900 finde ich leider kaum richtige Tests, was Steam-in-Home-Streaming angeht.


Media Encoding Benchmarks - AMD Athlon 5350 And AM1 Platform Review: Kabini In A Socket
Sollte zum Streamen reichen. Der A4-5000 ist langsamer als der Athlon.


----------



## mda31 (18. Oktober 2014)

Was ist denn der Vorteil SteamOS fürs streamen gegenüber Ubuntu mit Steam?


----------



## TroaX (18. Oktober 2014)

mda31 schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Vorteil SteamOS fürs streamen gegenüber Ubuntu mit Steam?


Das wird momentan von mir getestet. Aber die Linux-Varianten verstehen sich leider alle schlecht mit meinem Gamepad. Egal ob SteamOS, Mint oder Xubuntu. Bei allen ist je nach Gamepad einiges an Nacharbeit notwendig. Zur Zeit haben die Linux-Distries alle bei mir den Stempel "Nerdsache" und man muss sich mit Linux auskennen, um das ganze sauber mit Gamepad zum laufen zu bekommen. Spielen mit Maus/Tastatur macht da hingegen kaum Probleme. Ein weiteren Problem tritt auf, wenn man das Notebook per HDMI an den Fernseher anschließt und dann versucht, dort die Auflösung anzupassen. Mit Windows 7 bzw. 8 klappt das vollkommen problemlos. Linux hingegen hinterlässt entweder schwarze Balken oder schneidet ab (nicht alles auf dem Bild).

SteamOS hat zumindest die wichtigsten Tasten beim Gamepad erkannt, womit ich einige Spiele recht gut daddeln konnte. Aber für andere Spiele, wo ich mehr als 6 Tasten brauchte gab es Probleme, da die hinteren Schultertasten bei meinem Pad als Trigger fungieren. Ich habe momentan auch leider aus beruflichen Gründen recht wenig Zeit und komme kaum vorran.

Momentan bin ich am überlegen, ob es für diesen Zweck nicht vielleicht sinniger wäre, ein Arch-Linux nach und nach mit den nötigen Paketen zu bestücken und dies zum streamen zu nutzen. Aber Momentan sind für diesen Zweck alle Linux-Systeme unkomfortabel. Und wenn man sich nicht auskennen würde stellenweise schwer ans laufen zu kriegen. Irgendein Problem haben sie alle.


----------



## MDJ (18. Oktober 2014)

TroaX schrieb:


> Media Encoding Benchmarks - AMD Athlon 5350 And AM1 Platform Review: Kabini In A Socket
> Sollte zum Streamen reichen. Der A4-5000 ist langsamer als der Athlon.



Das der Athlon 5350 dafür ausreicht ist mir bekannt, aber von den Boards gibt es leider noch keine Thin-Mini-itx 
 Deshalb war ja die Überlegung ob der J1900 ausreicht, oder der G1840T


----------



## TroaX (18. Oktober 2014)

MDJ schrieb:


> Das der Athlon 5350 dafür ausreicht ist mir bekannt, aber von den Boards gibt es leider noch keine Thin-Mini-itx
> Deshalb war ja die Überlegung ob der J1900 ausreicht, oder der G1840T


Unter dem Link wird der J1900 gegen den Athlon ins Rennen geschickt. Logischerweise ist der J1900er langsamer. Aber der E2-1800 und der A4-5000 ist definitiv langsamer als der Athlon. Und damit geht es definitiv auch mit dem Streaming.


----------



## MDJ (18. Oktober 2014)

Ach so hattest du das gemeint, dass der J1900 also klappen sollte, alles klar 
Wenn ich Glück habe, kann ich es dann im Laufe November testen.


----------



## MDJ (1. November 2014)

So, habe heute mal ein Test mit einem Athlon 5350 gemacht. SteamOS installiert, konfiguriert und mal 1-2 Spiele getestet. An sich lief es akzeptabel. Das beste und flüssigste Streaming bei meinem Test war unter 720p, bei 1080p hat es ab und an mal gehakt. Habe auch mal andere Konfigurationen getestet, mit Netzwerkpriorität usw, was man bei Steam so einstellen kann aber da habe ich nie einen wirklichen Unterschied festgestellt.
 Komisch ist auch, wenn man am Host die Steameinstellungen ändert, wird das nicht beim Client übernommen, sondern muss da auch eingestellt werden, damit es auf beiden Maschinen gleich steht. Aber da SteamOS noch eine Beta ist, wird das vielleicht noch geändert.
 Getestet habe ich nicht an einem TV, sondern an einem alternativen PC-Monitor, als Router wurde die "EasyBox 904" genutzt, Netzwerkkabel zum Client und Host waren jeweils ca. 15 Meter.
 Ich schau mal, ob ich eventuell nächste Woche mal ein Mainboard mit einem J1900 organisieren kann, um dies damit zu testen.

 @TroaX:
 Wie wäre es den Thread (erstes Posting) noch zu erweitern?
 Eine Einleitung und Anleitung für Geräte sind von dir schon vorhanden. Man könnte ja noch eine Anleitung hinzufügen, wie man SteamOS installiert und welche Einstellungen man bei Host und Client machen sollte.
 Wäre auf jeden Fall eine top Sache den Thread weiter auszubauen


----------



## MDJ (10. November 2014)

So, es gibt Neuigkeiten!
Habe hier das Mainboard "_ASRock Q1900TM-ITX_" liegen, bestückt mit 4GB RAM, Speicherzuordnung der GPU automatisch vom BIOS bestimmt.
 Als Festplatte habe ich eine Intel-SSD mit 40GB genommen. Als reine Steam-Streaming-Plattform vollkommen ausreichend vom Platz, an sich könnte man sogar eine 32GB-SSD nutzen. Diese bekommt man schon ab 30€ aufwärts.
 Ursprünglich wollte ich SteamOS darauf installieren, aber dies scheiterte leider an einem (vermuteten) GPU-Treiberkonflikt der SteamOS-BetaVersion.
Also habe ich "_Windows7 64bit_" installiert. Getestet habe ich nicht an einem TV, sondern wie schon oben einmal erwähnt, an einem alternativen PC-Monitor. Als Router wurde wieder die "EasyBox 904" genutzt, Netzwerkkabel vom Router bis zum Client und Host waren jeweils ca. 15 Meter.
Ich habe Steam installiert und problemlos eingestellt und mit einem XBox-Controller das Streaming gestartet.
Es lief überraschend gut in 720p und sogar 1080p! Bei dem Athlon 5350 (Posting eins drüber) hatte ich bei 1080p Probleme, da es gelegentlich hakte. Aber ich möchte dazu nochmal erwähnen, dass ich bei dem Athlon 5350 das SteamOS nutzte und nicht Windows! Deshalb vermute ich, dass es bei einer Kombination mit Windows ebenfalls keine Probleme mit 1080p geben wird, wenn es der J1900 sogar schafft.

Hier mal Screenshots von zwei Spielen dich ich getestet habe. Ich möchte noch darauf hinweisen, dass es beim Erstellen der Screenshots zu Artefakt-Bildung kam, besonders bemerkbar bei Mortal Kombat. Diese Artefakt-Bildung hatte ich im laufenden Spiel nicht, sondern wurde vermutlich durch das Auslösen des Screenshots und Übertragung des Bildes auf den Host verursacht. Aber bei den Bildern geht es eher um die Daten im unteren Bild-Rand 

Ich habe "The Walking Dead" mit 720p getestet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das spielerisch schnellere Mortal Kombat in 1080p:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TroaX (10. November 2014)

Wie gesagt gibt es bei meinem E2-1800 auf FullHD auch rund. Mit Windows 8 aber lief es definitiv geschmeidiger. Zur Zeit taugt SteamOS noch nicht wirklich dafür. Dafür ist einfach die Treiber-Unterstützung zu gering.

Ich muss mal sehen, wann ich mal weitermachen kann. Aber so lange keine durch die Bank weg stabile SteamOS-Version existiert, ist SteamOS nicht mehr in meinem Fokus.

Aber danke für deinen Beitrag MDJ. Es ist gut zu sehen, wie wenig Power man für soetwas brauch.

Ich denke die SteamOS-Probleme beim 5350 kommen wohl von fehlender Encoding-Optimierung im Treiber.


----------



## MDJ (11. November 2014)

TroaX schrieb:


> Ich denke die SteamOS-Probleme beim 5350 kommen wohl von fehlender Encoding-Optimierung im Treiber.


Dem schließe ich mich an, das sieht sehr wahrscheinlich so aus. Wenn sie es beim Release der offiziellen SteamOS-Final-Version optimiert haben, sollte es hoffentlich besser klappen.


Ich habe heute noch ein Test gemacht, diesmal mit einem alten Netbook "_Dell Inspiron Mini 10v_".
Ich hatte von Anfang an keine Hoffnung, aber wollte dennoch sehen wie es sich schlägt.

System:
Intel Atom N270 (1,6 GHz, 533 MHz FSB, 512 KB L2-Cache)
2GB RAM
Win7-Starter Edition 32bit
Integrierter Netzwerkanschluss 10/100 LAN
HDD (lesen ca. 70-80 MB/s)
Maximale Auflösung 1024x600 (auch beim Streaming)

Besonders die Kombination aus schwacher CPU, wenig Ram, sehr kastriertem Windows und langsamer Lan-Anbindung (max. 10/100) ziehen das Ergebnis stark runter.
Es ruckelt sehr stark und die Eingabe ist sehr langsam und verzögert. Leider absolut unspielbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Habe derzeit leider keinen aktuellen Atom mit besserer internen LAN-Anbindung zur Hand um es damit zu testen. Aber man sieht, irgendwo sind Grenzen


----------



## TroaX (11. November 2014)

100 MBit/s reichen eigentlich. Der eigentliche Flaschenhals ist der SingleCore (<- Weswegen auch die Eingaben verzögert kommen) CPU und die Intel GMA Grafik, der man erst einmal Media-Encoding buchstabieren muss. Und selbst das wäre dem zu schnell 

Aber ein NXXXX-Atom (oftmals getarnt als Celeron oder Pentium) dürfe mit der HD-Grafik genug Power haben.


----------



## MDJ (11. November 2014)

TroaX schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Flaschenhals ist der SingleCore und die Intel GMA Grafik, der man erst einmal Media-Encoding buchstabieren muss.
> Aber ein NXXXX-Atom (oftmals getarnt als Celeron oder Pentium) dürfe mit der HD-Grafik genug Power haben.


Ja, das kommt hin 
 Ah, also geht es ab 2 Kerne erst so richtig los. Also so etwas wie den _Intel Atom d2700 2x 2.13ghz_? Hm, da hab ich derzeit nichts, wo ich zum Testen rankommen würde.
 Aber finde gerade den J1900 (oder ähnliches Gegenstück von AMD) in Verbindung mit einer kleinen SSD schon super! Die Kosten halten sich recht klein und ebenso klein halten sich auch die Gehäuse durch die externen Netzteile.
 Auch akustisch sind die Kleinen gut, da wenig Abwärme entsteht und sie passiv oder mit nur einem kleinen schwachen Lüfter gekühlt werden können


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. November 2014)

Ich hatte die Tage ein NUC mit nem Celeron 2830 hier. Der ging zurück, weil es halt nicht flüssig ging und der BigPictureMode zu träge war.


----------



## TroaX (11. November 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Tage ein NUC mit nem Celeron 2830 hier. Der ging zurück, weil es halt nicht flüssig ging und der BigPictureMode zu träge war.


Hm ok. Das ist seltsam. Wahrscheinlich sind die NUC's da nicht ganz so pralle. Ich denke mal das lag an der iGPU. Meine AMD-APU mit 2x 1,6 GHz hat da auch keine Probleme mit. Und so krass ist der Atom eigentlich nicht abgespeckt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. November 2014)

grad nen Test mit nem i3 2120 meiner Freundin durch. Streaming ist bis auf seltene Ausreißer flüssig bei 1080p@50Hz mit 30Mbit. BigPictureMode ist allerdings immer noch recht zähflüssig.
Ich frag mich ob das nen AMD besser kann.


----------



## TroaX (11. November 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> grad nen Test mit nem i3 2120 meiner Freundin durch. Streaming ist bis auf seltene Ausreißer flüssig bei 1080p@50Hz mit 30Mbit. BigPictureMode ist allerdings immer noch recht zähflüssig.
> Ich frag mich ob das nen AMD besser kann.


Ich denke einfach mal, das die iGPU bei AMD ordentlich Power zum rendern haben. Denn Lag's im Big Picture konnte ich nicht feststellen. Der J1900 von MDJ scheint das ja auch gut zu packen. Da ist eben nur die Frage offen, ob es am QuadCore oder der iGPU liegt, die einen höheren Basistakt hat als ein N2830. Aber dann müsste es der i3 eigentlich besser machen. Oder dem fehlt es an Optimierungen auf Grund des Alters. Wer weiß wer weiß ...

Ausreißer hatte ich beim spielen überhaupt nicht. Aber nur mit Windows. Bei den Linux-Varianten ist es etwas hakeliger. Das eizige, wo es ganz gut lief war der erste SteamOS Test. Da die aktuelle Version sich aber momentan auf dem Notebook nicht installieren lässt, fallen erstmal weitere Test's flach.


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. November 2014)

ich glaub ich probiers mal mit nem AMD. Hatte vorher sogar nen Pentium 3250 im Auge...nur der wird wahrscheinlich genauso "langsam" sein  

Kannst du mal nen Pic vom Graph machen bei FullHD und 30mbit? Also mit dem 1900er


----------



## TroaX (11. November 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> ich glaub ich probiers mal mit nem AMD. Hatte vorher sogar nen Pentium 3250 im Auge...nur der wird wahrscheinlich genauso "langsam" sein
> 
> Kannst du mal nen Pic vom Graph machen bei FullHD und 30mbit? Also mit dem 1900er


Der 1900er ist ja eh MDJ's Revier. Mein E2-1800 hat momentan ein Kubuntu mit Webserver und IDE drauf, da ich nebenbei an einer Web-Anwendung arbeite. Damit ist momentan nicht viel


----------



## MDJ (12. November 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Kannst du mal nen Pic vom Graph machen bei FullHD und 30mbit? Also mit dem 1900er


Meinst du mit Bandbreitenbegrenzung? Falls ich heute Zeit habe, werde ich es mal machen.

Wie hast du bei deinem NUC und i3 2120 im Steam die Host-Einstellung und Client-Einstellung gehabt?
Und hast du bei beiden PC´s die selben Einstellungen für Host und Client eingestellt, oder nur beim Client?


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. November 2014)

Steam trennt Host und Client von den Einstellungen her. Da muss nix gleich sein. Habs ohne Limit und mit 30Mbit bei 1080p getestet. auf meinem alten PC (i3 2120 + HD7870) hatte ich damals beim Test 0 Probleme. Wegen dem in Home Streaming hab ich den Komponenten andere Aufgaben gegeben oder verkauft. Hab immerhin nen i5 2500K@4,2GHz mit ner 7970@1,1GHz und 16GB RAM als Host. 

Hab mir grade den Kabini Athlon bestellt und werds am Wochenende dann testen


----------



## TroaX (12. November 2014)

> auf meinem alten PC (i3 2120 + HD7870) hatte ich damals beim Test 0 Probleme.


Naja da hatte aber die GPU ja auch um einiges mehr Power


----------



## MDJ (12. November 2014)

So habe ich meine Streaming-Einstellungen eingestellt, damit komme ich gut klar:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Kannst du mal nen Pic vom Graph machen bei FullHD und 30mbit? Also mit dem 1900er


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 War mit einer Begrenzung auf 30mbit ganz gut. Ich werde aber dennoch auf "Unbegrenzt" bleiben^^


----------



## Olstyle (12. November 2014)

Unbegrenzt verschluckt sich der Stream Richtung A6-5400 bei mir trotz (oder vielleicht auch gerade wegen) Gigabit-LAN regelmäßig. Auto geht dagegen eh auch gut über 30MBit und hat keine Ruckler.


----------



## MDJ (12. November 2014)

Komisch. Müsste "Unbegrenzt" nicht eigentlich die volle Leistung zur Verfügung stellen?
 Oder gibt er stellenweise so viel rüber, dass der Client nichtmehr richtig mit dem Encoding klarkommt und es zu Ruckeln kommen kann?
 Würde dann heißen, dass "Automatisch" den Wert flexibel anpasst, damit der Client damit klar kommt?


----------



## Olstyle (12. November 2014)

Automatisch versucht die Übertragungsrate ohne Einbruch der Decodierleistung zu optimieren. Unbegrenzt scheint verzweifelt zu versuchen das Maximal möglich durch dass Netzwerk zu prügeln-> bei GBit-LAN eher unsinnig.


----------



## TroaX (12. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Automatisch versucht die Übertragungsrate ohne Einbruch der Decodierleistung zu optimieren. Unbegrenzt scheint verzweifelt zu versuchen das Maximal möglich durch dass Netzwerk zu prügeln-> bei GBit-LAN eher unsinnig.


Ich würde es eher anders deuten:
- Feste Übertragungsrate = Codec stellt sich auf feste Parameter beim kodieren/dekodieren ein
- Automatisch = Steam stellt eine fixe Bandbreite von selbst ein und lässt daraus die bestmöglichen Parameter für den Codec ermitteln
- Ubegrenzt = Steam nimmt das technische Maximum und gibt dies an den Codec weiter. Der Codec kodiert schlampiger bei der Datenrate, was zwar das System etwas entlastet, aber die Verbindung stark belastet und kaum Spielraum für andere Datenpakete lässt.

So würde ich es deuten. Es ist eher eine Optimierung der Kodier-/Dekodierleistung als die Optimierung der Übertragungsrate.


----------



## MDJ (12. November 2014)

Danke euch für die Erläuterung 
Habe es eben mal getestet. Scheint auf "Automatisch" minimal harmonischer zu laufen. Schade, dass man die Begrenzung nur bis max. 30mbit festlegen kann.
Werde es aber mal jetzt auf "Automatisch" lassen und weiter beobachten


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. November 2014)

Naja ich habs mal auf 90Mbit getrieben. Das ist schon ne schöne Arbeit für den Decoder.
Wäre schön wenn HSA für sowas implementiert werden würde

Der Athlon kommt bereits morgen


----------



## MDJ (17. November 2014)

4GB reicht ja locker für eine Streaming-Maschine, das haben die Tests ja inzwischen gezeigt. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Zuordnung des Grafikspeichers aus, wenn man 4GB nutzt?
Ist dies recht relevant? Das Decoden und verarbeiten wird doch von der CPU übernommen, die GPU dürfte für das reine Anzeigen ja kaum was brauchen.
Müsste es dann nicht reichen, die Speicherzuordnung im BIOS für die interne GPU auf den minimalsten Wert zusetzen?

@BloodySuicide: Schon zum Testen gekommen?


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. November 2014)

APU/Mainboard war defekt. Morgen sollte Neuware kommen. Da ich krank bin, hab ich auch genug Zeit.

Speicher sollte nicht zu knapp sein. Man streamt ja trotzdem meist in hohen Auflösungen. Selbst 512MB machen ja nix aus wenn man 4GB hat


----------



## TroaX (17. November 2014)

MDJ schrieb:


> 4GB reicht ja locker für eine Streaming-Maschine, das haben die Tests ja inzwischen gezeigt. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Zuordnung des Grafikspeichers aus, wenn man 4GB nutzt?
> Ist dies recht relevant? Das Decoden und verarbeiten wird doch von der CPU übernommen, die GPU dürfte für das reine Anzeigen ja kaum was brauchen.
> Müsste es dann nicht reichen, die Speicherzuordnung im BIOS für die interne GPU auf den minimalsten Wert zusetzen?
> 
> @BloodySuicide: Schon zum Testen gekommen?


Falsch! Das dekodieren/kodieren wird nur bei GPU's ohne Mediacoding von den CPU's übernommen. Das ist aber von der Performance her absolut unterirdisch! Ansonsten wird dies heutzutage meist auf der GPU gemacht. Und da der Grafikspeicher als Puffer für selbige Aufgabe dient, sollte man diesen auch ausreichend zur Verfügung stellen. 512 MB sollten aber dann schon reichen. Je nach Codec wird entweder GPGPU genutzt (der Codec arbeitet mit OpenCL/CUDA) oder es wird der Codec der Graka genutzt. Dabei müssten sich aber Client und Host einig werden, ob es dort eine gemeinsame Schnittmenge gibt. Und die gibt es. Denn die meisten GPU's unterstützen das h.264 Coding.

Zitat von Steam zwecks Anforderungen:


> We recommend a minimum of a quad-core CPU for the computer running the game. The client has more modest requirements, but should have a GPU that supports hardware accelerated *H264 decoding*. Any recent laptop or PC should meet the client requirements.



Da also Steam den h.264 verwendet, sollte das Streaming mit jeder GPU, die das Coding selbigem unterstützt kein Problem darstellen. Es sei denn sie ist für die Auflösung und Qualität zu langsam.

Je höher die Qualität des Videomaterials ist, um so weniger wird der Codec (also die GPU) belastet, da der Codec weniger Kompression einsetzen muss. Bei 30 MBit/s und FullHD erwarte ich einfach, das bei einer schwachen iGPU die Übertragung ruckelt. Deswegen ist da automatisch die beste Variante. Wenn man einen Router mit 1 GBit/s pro LAN hat, sollte das fluffig laufen.

Deswegen schneiden wohl auch die AMD-APU's so gut darin ab


----------



## MDJ (17. November 2014)

TroaX schrieb:


> Deswegen ist da automatisch die beste Variante.


Hab es bisher im BIOS auch auf "automatisch" stehen und das ging ja bisher einwandfrei. Hatte sogar mal im Windows nachgesehen, wieviel er zugeordnet hat, glaube das waren sogar 512MB.

Nach dem erolgreichen Test mit dem J1900-Board, lasse ich mir im Laufe der Woche die "Gigabyte Brix J1900" zukommen, die ich mit einem 4GB-Riegel bestücke und einer SSD.
Eine sehr kompakte Mini-Box, an sich optimal für eine unauffällige SteamBox. Sie hat einen Radial-Lüfter verbaut wie bei einem Laptop, bin mal gespannt


----------



## TroaX (17. November 2014)

> Hab es bisher im BIOS auch auf "automatisch" stehen und das ging ja bisher einwandfrei. Hatte sogar mal im Windows nachgesehen, wieviel er zugeordnet hat, glaube das waren sogar 512MB.


Damit waren eigentlich die Bandbreiten-Einstellungen fürs Streaming gemeint. Den Grafikspeicher würde ich da eher fest zuweisen. Entweder 512 MB oder vllt. sogar 1 GB 

Die Brix ist cool. Ist zwar noch nicht so günstig wie PlayStation TV. Aber Master Race ist eh immer etwas teurer  Außerdem kann man damit halt auch mehr machen


----------



## MDJ (17. November 2014)

@ BloodySuicide: Das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Hoffentlich ist der Umtausch flott 

@TroaX: Ja, beim nochmaligen Durchlesen ist es mir auch aufgefallen, hab das falsch kombiniert 
Dann weise ich mal vorsichtshalber 1GB der iGPU zu, der Rest von den übrigen 3GB sollte ja geschmeidig für´s System reichen.

PlayStationTV wäre ja aber auch nur auf PlayStation und Sony-Dienste bezogen, oder? Denke nicht, dass man die mit Steam koppeln kann zum Streamen.
Die Brix-Box bekommt man je nach Anbieter teils schon für 122€-135€ (Stand 16.11.14). Und wie du schon sagtest, damit lässt sich mehr mit machen


----------



## TroaX (17. November 2014)

> PlayStationTV wäre ja aber auch nur auf PlayStation und Sony-Dienste bezogen, oder? Denke nicht, dass man die mit Steam koppeln kann zum Streamen.
> Die Brix-Box bekommt man je nach Anbieter teils schon für 122€-135€ (Stand 16.11.14). Und wie du schon sagtest, damit lässt sich mehr mit machen


Naja man darf nicht vergssen, das in dem Ding auch eine PSP, PS Vita und PSOne drinsteckt. Die Liste an kompatiblen Spielen ist schon riesig. PlayStation TV: Release date, price and full list of compatible games - PlayStation.Blog.Europe

hmmm ... was mir gerade so einfällt. Wieso ist eigentlich noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen, ein "Steam" für alte Konsolenspiele zu basteln? Emu's sind direkt in der Plattform integriert und ein Shop würde es auch geben. Wieso lassen sich die Hersteller nur so viel Kohle entgehen?  Da macht es Sony ja schon *fast* richtig


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. November 2014)

MDJ schrieb:


> @ BloodySuicide: Das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Hoffentlich ist der Umtausch flott


 
Umtausch? Geht zurück und habs bei nem anderen Händler bestellt. Ich tausche morgen beim Postboten kaputte gegen neue Hardware 

Hab auch ne Lösung für eine "kleine" SSD gefunden. Hab ne kleine SanDisk ReadyCache. Die ist ohne Gehäuse nur 1/3 so groß 

PlaystationTV kann doch nur 720p oder 1080*i*...


----------



## MDJ (17. November 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Hab ne kleine SanDisk ReadyCache. Die ist ohne Gehäuse nur 1/3 so groß [/B]...


Könnte interessant sein für ein Casemod, danke für den Tip


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. November 2014)

neuer Athlon ist da und Windows ist schon drauf. Test mit Steam erfolgt morgen


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2014)

TroaX schrieb:


> hmmm ... was mir gerade so einfällt. Wieso ist eigentlich noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen, ein "Steam" für alte Konsolenspiele zu basteln? Emu's sind direkt in der Plattform integriert und ein Shop würde es auch geben. Wieso lassen sich die Hersteller nur so viel Kohle entgehen?  Da macht es Sony ja schon *fast* richtig


Bei allen aktuellen Konsolen(und auch der Vorgängergeneration) kann man über den integrierten Shop alte Klassiker kaufen. Bei MS ist dieser "Backkatalog" natürlich etwas kleiner als bei Sony und erst recht bei Nintendo, aber anbieten tuen es alle.


----------



## TroaX (19. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei allen aktuellen Konsolen(und auch der Vorgängergeneration) kann man über den integrierten Shop alte Klassiker kaufen. Bei MS ist dieser "Backkatalog" natürlich etwas kleiner als bei Sony und erst recht bei Nintendo, aber anbieten tuen es alle.


Aber im Endeffekt auch nur auf den jeweiligen Konsolen und auch nur mit eingeschränktem Sortiment. Ich habe da eher an etwas globalerem gedacht. Eben wie bei Steam


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. November 2014)

Na ihr werdet ja kaum glauben...heute zum Feiertag kam trotzdem der Postbote mit dem neuen Gehäuse 

Ich muss nur noch abwarten bis meine Freundin und Studienkollegen mit ihrer Lernpause und somit der Super Nintendo fertig sind


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. November 2014)

Läuft! alles flüssig. IDLE 8W


----------



## TroaX (23. November 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Läuft! alles flüssig. IDLE 8W


Sauber


----------



## MDJ (25. November 2014)

@ BloodySuicide:
Super! 


Hab die Gigabyte BrixBox hier, bin gerade dabei Win7 zu installieren.
Ganz wichtig für dieses Model: Man braucht zwingend DDR3L-RAM! Mit normalen DDR3 startet er nicht. Am besten auf der Herstellerseite informieren, welcher Speicher kompatibel ist.
Ebenso ist es wichtig, vor der Installation von Windows in das BIOS zu gehen und dort einzustellen, ob Win7 oder Win8 darauf laufen soll.
Die Box ist in der Hand kleiner als ich mir vorgestellt habe 
Bericht folgt, wenn alles fertig installiert ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TroaX (25. November 2014)

Natoll die Brix ist im Endeffekt auch nur ein umgelableter Intel-NUC. Nagut er hat zumindest einen VGA. Aber ich denke Intel haut die Teile selbst so aus dem Werk. Wortmann (Terra), Medion und nun auch Gigabyte. Die Teile sind alle gleich. 

Ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob es vielleicht mal ein cooles Projekt wäre, eine eigene controller-kompatible UI für Windows zu schreiben, um die Dinger an der Glotze vernünftig bedienen zu können. Man muss dafür ja nur in der Registry die explorer.exe gegen was eigenes austauschen. Die idee schwirrt mir gerade so im Kopf herum 

Denn mein Notebook ist momentan auf Arbeit und da wird es die nächsten Wochen gebraucht. Daher muss ich mit ner VM ein wenig tricksen. Dann könnte ich ein wenig was machen.

EDIT: Startpost nochmal bearbeitet!


----------



## NerdFlanders (25. November 2014)

Toller Thread hier! 

Mein absolutes Lieblingsgehäuse für Steam Boxen: http://geizhals.de/chieftec-compact-ix-03b-a1071357.html


----------



## TroaX (25. November 2014)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Toller Thread hier!
> 
> Mein absolutes Lieblingsgehäuse für Steam Boxen: http://geizhals.de/chieftec-compact-ix-03b-a1071357.html


Ist für die Premium-Variante 

Aber das Case ist wirklich schick.


----------



## MDJ (25. November 2014)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Mein absolutes Lieblingsgehäuse für Steam Boxen: http://geizhals.de/chieftec-compact-ix-03b-a1071357.html


Danke dir 
Sieht gut aus! Bei Verwendung eines Thin-mITX-Boards, könnte man sich auch dieses ansehen, wenn man kein optisches Laufwerk braucht 
http://geizhals.de/silverstone-petit-pt13-schwarz-sst-pt13b-a975222.html

@TroaX: Naja, von der Größe zumindest könntest du recht haben 
Aber hier hat man nen feinen QuadCore. Hab eben Windows fertig geupdatet, morgen starte ich mit Steam und Tests


----------



## NerdFlanders (25. November 2014)

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung: Xpadder hat bei mir nicht funktioniert  (Win 8.1), dafür kann ich Joy to Key sehr empfehlen http://www.chip.de/downloads/JoyToKey_55119609.html


----------



## TroaX (25. November 2014)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Noch eine kleine Anmerkung: Xpadder hat bei mir nicht funktioniert  (Win 8.1), dafür kann ich Joy to Key sehr empfehlen http://www.chip.de/downloads/JoyToKey_55119609.html


Danke für den Tipp. Startpost bearbeitet


----------



## MDJ (26. November 2014)

So, habe jetzt Windows7+Patches auf der *Gigabyte Brix J1900* (_GB-BXBT-1900_) fertig installiert, inkl. Steam und erste Tests gemacht.
Leider kann man im BIOS nicht einstellen, wieviel MB der Grafikkarte zugeteilt werden soll, aber das ist nicht so schlimm. Ich glaube er hat der Grafikkarte 64MB automatisch zugeordnet, lief einwandfrei.
Wieder getestet mit dem schnellen Mortal Kombat. Lief genauso gut, wie mit dem J1900-Mainboard.
Nur schade, dass im Gerät nur ein "3Gbps SATA2"-Anschluss zur Verfügung steht, somit kann eine neuere SSD nicht ihre volle Leistung entfalten.
Aber ist nur halb so schlimm, Lesegeschwindigkeit ist immer noch bei 200-230MB/s, von daher angenehm 
Wer also eine sehr kleine, kompakte Box für Steam-InHome-Streaming sucht, sollte sich das Gerät auf der Herstellerseite mal ansehen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TroaX (26. November 2014)

MDJ schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt Windows7+Patches auf der *Gigabyte Brix J1900* (_GB-BXBT-1900_) fertig installiert, inkl. Steam und erste Tests gemacht.
> Leider kann man im BIOS nicht einstellen, wieviel MB der Grafikkarte zugeteilt werden soll, aber das ist nicht so schlimm. Ich glaube er hat der Grafikkarte 64MB automatisch zugeordnet, lief einwandfrei.
> Wieder getestet mit dem schnellen Mortal Kombat. Lief genauso gut, wie mit dem J1900-Mainboard.
> Nur schade, dass im Gerät nur ein "3Gbps SATA2"-Anschluss zur Verfügung steht, somit kann eine neuere SSD nicht ihre volle Leistung entfalten.
> ...


Das ist Super  Werde ich bei Gelegenheit auch in den Startpost übernehmen 



> Ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob es vielleicht mal ein cooles Projekt wäre, eine eigene controller-kompatible UI für Windows zu schreiben, um die Dinger an der Glotze vernünftig bedienen zu können. Man muss dafür ja nur in der Registry die explorer.exe gegen was eigenes austauschen. Die idee schwirrt mir gerade so im Kopf herum


Ich habe mir da mal noch weitere Gedanken gemacht und überlegt, wie man das machen könnte. Ich finde die Idee gut. Wortmann nutzt bei seinen Duka-Geräten eine eigene UI für Einsteiger, Kinder und Senioren auf Windows 8. Wenn man das speziell auf Media und Gaming optimiert, wäre das doch eigentlich ne coole Sache, oder?


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2014)

Das woran du denkst ist das was BigPicture erreichen sollte. Mir persönlich fehlt eigentlich nur ein sauberer Übergang zwischen MS Media Center und Big Picture, dann wären 99% der use cases abgedeckt.


----------



## TroaX (26. November 2014)

Das Media Center von Windows kann mir aber nicht genug. Da wäre ich eher für XBMC. Aber auch das gefällt mir nicht komplett. Da geht mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2014)

Das Media Center kann Fotos, Videos, TV und Radio. Was noch fehlt sind Web und Games -> Hier punktet BigPicture.


----------



## TroaX (26. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Media Center kann Fotos, Videos, TV und Radio. Was noch fehlt sind Web und Games -> Hier punktet BigPicture.


Du bist aber nicht gezwungen, BigPicture zu verwenden. Du kannst die Steamgames auch genausogut in was eigenes integrieren, wodurch du dann auch kein Problem mit dem Übergang hast 

Gedachte Features:
- Integrierter Browser mit erhöhtem anpassbaren Zoom
- Youtube-Integration mit unabhängigen Favoriten-Funktionen
- PlugIn-Interface für einfache Erweiterung
- Integration der Steam-Bibliothek und steamunabhängigen Spielen
- Möglichkeit zur Integration eigener Anwendungen
- Bessere Integration des Musikplayer's in der ganzen UI mit der Möglichkeit, jederzeit auf diesen zuzugreifen (aus jeden View, aus jeder Anwendung heraus)
und noch vieles mehr möglich.

Es geht auf jeden Fall viel mehr. Es geht im Grunde darum, einfach ein breiteres Nutzungsspektrum für den PC am TV zu schaffen. Denn die Kisten haben halt mehr Power als Receiver oder Mediaplayer. Und die sollte auch genutzt werden. Und am besten mit fließenden Übergängen.


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2014)

Wenn man mal ein bisschen googlet findet man dann doch dass das alles mit XBMC( jetzt Kodi) geht. Man muss halt "nur" den Nerv haben das ein mal durch zu konfigurieren.


----------



## MDJ (27. November 2014)

Vielleicht könnte es sich lohnen, diesbezüglich einen anderen Thread zu öffnen?
Das sich jemand (oder mehrere) an so einem Projekt versuchen, eine Verbindung zwischen beiden Plattformen aufzubauen.
Eventuell würde es ja vielleicht schon reichen etwas zu erstellen, damit man per Tastenkombination zwischen den Plattformen wechseln kann? Oder das man beim Booten ein Menü angezeigt bekommt, wo man entscheiden kann welche Plattform man starten möchte? 

Hab hier nochmal zwei Bilder von der *Gigabyte Brix J1900*, damit man nochmal einen genauen Größenvergleich sehen kann.
Ebenso hat sie den erste Test auf meinem 50"-TV absolviert, so eingestellt, dass sie direkt im BigPicture startet und nur mit Controller bedient werden braucht. 
Freu mich schon "_The Walking Dead_" auf dem TV zu spielen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. November 2014)

Das Wechseln ist einfach... WIndowstaste + Zahl startet Programme direkt aus der Taskleiste 
Das geht auch auf Fernbedienungen (wie Harmony) zu programmieren. Man braucht jedoch einen 100% kompatiblen MCE-Empfänger.


----------



## TroaX (28. November 2014)

Es geht dabei nicht darum, 2 Plattformen miteinander zu verbinden. Es geht eher darum, aus 2 Plattformen so gut es geht eine zu machen. Aber wirkliche Motivation ist da auch nicht mehr.  Die Mühe kann man sich sparen, wenn vornherein andere Lösungen bevorzugt werden. Also wieder B2T. Habe bereits ein anderes Coding-Projekt in der Konzeption. Ist aber andere Zielgruppe. Von daher ... Jo B2T


----------



## Daviel (29. November 2014)

@MDJ 
Der Brix sieht ja echt cool aus  
wie gut spielt es sich den auf dem Brix? 
ist der zu empfehlen ?
 gefällt mir iwie optisch und wegen der größe.


----------



## TroaX (29. November 2014)

Startpost bearbeitet


----------



## MDJ (29. November 2014)

Daviel schrieb:


> @MDJ
> Der Brix sieht ja echt cool aus
> wie gut spielt es sich den auf dem Brix?
> ist der zu empfehlen ?
> gefällt mir iwie optisch und wegen der größe.



Lässt sich einwandfrei damit spielen. Ich habe dafür Windows7 installiert und Steam so eingestellt, dass es direkt im BigPicture-Modus startet. Somit benötigt man nach fertiger Installation keine Maus oder Tastatur mehr und es ist nurnoch der Controller angeschlossen 
Die *Gigabyte Brix J1900 (GB-BXBT-1900)* hat aber auch nur ein SATA2- Anschluss für eine Festplatte. Falls du also eine SSD einsetzt, hat sie nicht die volle Lese-Schreib-Leistung. Wie im Beitrag auf der vorherigen Seite, kommt meine SSD dadurch "nur" auf 200-230 MBs. Schreibleistung noch weit darunter. Aber die Schreibgeschwindigkeit ist nicht so schlimm, ist einmal alles installiert, wird von der SSD sowieso nurnoch gelesen 
Der Radial-Lüfter, der die warme Luft herausbefördert ist leise hörbar, wenn man nah dran ist. Steht die Box aber neben dem Fernseher und man sitzt auf der Couch, ist sie praktisch nicht hörbar. Und wenn der Ton vom Fernseh an ist, sowieso nicht 
Wenn dich also der SATA2-Anschluss nicht stört, ist sie dafür top, da sie auch sehr klein ist und in jeden Rucksack passt. Eine WLAN/Bluetooth-Karte ist auch innen vormontiert. Aber für das Streaming solltest du es an das Ethernetkabel hängen. Und wichtig bei der Box: DDR3L-Ram, kein normales DDR3 

@TroaX:
Super, danke


----------



## TroaX (29. November 2014)

@MDJ
Du meinst S-ATA II


----------



## MDJ (29. November 2014)

Äh, ja, sry... habs editiert


----------



## TroaX (30. November 2014)

Neue Zusammenstellung: *SteamStream Design*

1 x ADATA Premier Pro SP600  64GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ASP600S3-64GM-C)
1 x AMD Athlon 5150, 4x 1.60GHz, boxed (AD5150JAHMBOX)
1 x TeamGroup DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9 (TMDR34096M1600C9)
1 x ASUS AM1I-A (90MB0IA0-M0EAY0)
1 x Sharkoon CA-I schwarz, Mini-ITX
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  300W ATX 2.31 (BN140)
Nur knapp über 204 €. Sieht aber neben der Glotze verdammt schick aus 

Und hier eine Intel-Variante:
1 x ADATA Premier Pro SP600  64GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ASP600S3-64GM-C)
1 x Intel Celeron G1840, 2x 2.80GHz, boxed (BX80646G1840)
1 x G.Skill Value DIMM Kit   4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-4GBNS)
1 x ASRock B85M-ITX (90-MXGPM0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Sharkoon CA-I schwarz, Mini-ITX
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  300W ATX 2.31 (BN140)
Dieses liegt dann knapp bei 239 € 

Gefällt?


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. November 2014)

Warum nen so großes Gehäuse mit ATX PSU? Ne PicoPSU ist viel sparsamer und leiser (lautlos)
Board: MSI weil sparsamer
CPU: warum nicht den 5350?
RAM: Geschwindigkeit ist hier egal. möglichst auf 1,25V bzw 1,3V achten. 1 Riegel mit 4GB reicht.
SSD: 32GB reicht. Hier eher auf den Verbrauch achten. Neue SSDs haben 19nm Flash und aktuelle sparsamere Controller


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2014)

PicoPSU- Systeme sind in der Regel nicht sparsamer. Man lagert nur die Verluste auf ein externes NT aus.


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. November 2014)

erklär das meinem Messgerät 

Ich bau schon ne Weile verbrauchsorientierte PCs und hab 3 Picos im Einsatz

Gerade bei einem Verbrauch von unter 10W lohnt sich das. Das ist dann so der Lastbereich von 2 bis 3% eines 300W Netzteils und da ist die Effizienz bei MAXIMAL 60-70%. Ein 60W Netzteil hat da 10% Last und trotzdem fast annähernd 90% Effizienz und mehr


----------



## TroaX (30. November 2014)

Ohman wieder Diskussion auf ganz hohem Niveau. Aber auf diese Watt-Jagd gehe ich nicht groß ein. Sorry aber bei einer Differenz von ein paar Watt sollte man sich nicht einpinkeln, wenn man sich nen PC neben die Glotze stellt. Echt geschmeidig bleiben. Es geht *immer* besser. Aber Pico macht nur Sinn, wenn es im Gehäuse schon vorinstalliert ist. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn. Wenn ich mir ansehe, was Wandlerplatinen kosten, dann wird mir schlecht. Bei den paar Watt Differenz dauert es ja ewig, bis sich die Mehrkosten amortisiert haben.


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. November 2014)

25€ bis 30€ für ne gute Pico sind dir zu viel? Die verbauten taugen meist nix.

Vorteil sind halt die kleineren Gehäuse und Lautstärke


----------



## TroaX (30. November 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> 25€ bis 30€ für ne gute Pico sind dir zu viel? Die verbauten taugen meist nix.
> 
> Vorteil sind halt die kleineren Gehäuse und Lautstärke


Nur für das externe Netzteil oder auch für die Wandlerplatine. Denn wenn ich 25 € für ein externes Pico ausgeben muss, aber dann auch nochmal 35 € + für eine Wandlerplatine, dann bin ich mit den 30 € für das SP7 auf dauer günstiger dran. Wie gesagt sind selbst eine Differenz von 10 Watt bei einer Laufzeit von 40 Stunden die Woche (wenn man es auch für Medien nutzt - trotzdem noch sehr viel) auf das Jahr hochgerechnet vielleicht 4-5 €. Klar ist ein Pico leiser und es sind die Gehäuse kleiner möglich. Aber am Ende muss jeder selbst wissen, worauf der Fokus liegt. Bei der Intelvariante könnte ich zum Beispiel einen i3 und eine GTX750TI/760 ITX einbauen, wenn ich das will


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. November 2014)

mal nen Beispiel: gibts bei ebay auch günstiger

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004QDP05C?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001W3UYLY?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00

selbst ne 750TI kann man so versorgen. Gibt auch 160W Picos

so sind halt extrem kleine PCs möglich

meine SteamBox / NAS mit 24/7 Einsatz: http://geizhals.de/chieftec-compact-ix-05b-a1178878.html
(das gibts ab 50€)

mein Test-PC auf dem ich nur per Remote zugreife und alle mache, was sonst nen PC zumüllt: http://geizhals.de/chieftec-compact-ix-01b-a896121.html


----------



## MDJ (30. November 2014)

Ich finde, es gibt auch gute Varianten, mit einem externen Laptop-Netzteil, so wie ich getestet habe.
Das Tolle ist ja aber letztendlich, dass man viele Möglichkeiten hat, zwischen denen man wählen oder variieren kann und hier haben wir schonmal einige vorgestellt und auch getestet 
Der eine oder andere baut sich bestimmt auch aus alten Komponenten eine Box zusammen.
Auf jeden Fall ist es super zu sehen, dass man sich eine neue Streaming-Box ab ca. 200€ aufwärts bauen kann


----------



## TroaX (2. Dezember 2014)

Und wieder bin ich auf der Suche nach interessanten Möglichkeiten für einen Streaming-Client auf etwas geniales gestoßen. Die MSI ProBox23. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Sockel 1150 Barebone, der direkt schon einen CPU-Kühler mitbringt, der bis zu 65 Watt TDP wegkühlen soll und somit sogar für i3/i5 geeignet wäre. Mit einer günstigen Celeron-APU, einer günstigen mSATA SSD und einem 4 GB DDR3L 1333er Kit liegt das System ebenfalls um die 200 €. Bietet dabei aber ebenfalls weitaus mehr Anschlüsse als die NUC/Brix. Gerade die 4 USB an der Front sind für Gamecontroler interessant 

1 x MSI ProBox23 (936-B08311-001)
1 x ADATA Premier Pro SP310  64GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (ASP310S3-64GM-C)
1 x Intel Celeron G1820, 2x 2.70GHz, boxed (BX80646G1820)
1 x Crucial SO-DIMM Kit   4GB, DDR3L-1333, CL9 (CT2C2G3S1339MCEU)

Also bei dem Ding kribbelt es schon etwas in den Fingern. Zumal noch ein 2. S-ATA Anschluss für eine Datenkiste zur Verfügung steht, mit dem man zum Beispiel nicht nur Medien-Dateien abspielen, sondern eben auch als NAS/DLNA Server zur Verfügung stellen kann. Hat was


----------



## MDJ (7. Dezember 2014)

Hab mir  gerade die "MSI ProBox23" angesehen. Wirklich interessant! Die 2 kleine 2,5"-Platten die man noch zusätzlich zur mSATA reinstecken kann sind nice. Die Größe von 202x204x54.8mm kann sich sehen lassen 
Falls einem der Kühlkörper innen nicht ausreicht, könnte man ihn theoretisch durch einen "Noctua NH9Li" ersetzen, der ist ebenfalls sehr flach und sollte passen.
Wenn du beim G1820 noch 1€ drauf legst, kannste den G1840 nehmen, der hat nochmal 100MHz mehr. Für 1€ Aufpreis vertretbar bei gleicher TDP (53W) 
Schon nen 2-Kern-Celeron mit SteamInHome getestet?


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Dezember 2014)

mein i3 2130 war zu langsam 
Das Streaming ging damit ganz gut, aber die Oberfläche war wie Pudding. Der kleine Athlon ist da besser


----------



## ein_schelm (16. Dezember 2014)

Will mir auch ein HTPC für In-Home-Streaming bauen...
Schwanke zwischen dem J1900 und dem G1820... und ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden!

Eigentlich möcht ich die Mehrleistung und die Aufrüstbarkeit des G1820 mitnehmen - auch müsste ich hier nicht auf S-ATA6 verzichten (wenn schon SSD dann  auch bitte mit der Max. Geschmindigkeit )
Aber diese Variante kostet ne ganze Ecke mehr.

Der J1900 leistet, diesem Thread nach, das was ich will und ist günstiger in der Anschaffung. Zudem ist der Stromverbräuch nochmal geringer.

Fragen über Fragen und ich weiß nicht was ich nehmen soll!

Werden die Hardware-Anforderungen von in-Home-Straming eigentlich gleich bleiben? Oder ist abzusehen das die Anforderungen immer höher werden?


----------



## MDJ (18. Dezember 2014)

Musst mal gucken, nicht jedes J1900-Board hat nur SATA2 3.0 Gb/s. Es gibt auch welche (z.B. ASRock), die haben 2x SATA2 6.0 Gb/s und 2 x SATA2 3.0 Gb/s auf dem Board. Das ist immerhin schonmal was 
Klar, hätte bei meinem auch gerne volle SSD-Geschwindigkeit, aber find es nicht so schlimm, nachdem alles fertig installiert und geupdatet ist. Alles was schonmal schneller als ne HDD ist, ist schonmal gut


----------



## Olstyle (18. Dezember 2014)

SATA 6GB von nem Zusatzcontroller dürfte auch nicht viel bringen. So richtig ein Problem sind 3GB aber nicht, der Vorteil bei der SSD sind schließlich die kleinen Dateien und da gehen eh nur unter 100MB/s bei durch.


----------



## ein_schelm (18. Dezember 2014)

MDJ schrieb:


> Musst mal gucken, nicht jedes J1900-Board hat nur SATA2 3.0 Gb/s. Es gibt auch welche (z.B. ASRock), die haben 2x SATA2 6.0 Gb/s und 2 x SATA2 3.0 Gb/s auf dem Board. Das ist immerhin schonmal was
> Klar, hätte bei meinem auch gerne volle SSD-Geschwindigkeit, aber find es nicht so schlimm, nachdem alles fertig installiert und geupdatet ist. Alles was schonmal schneller als ne HDD ist, ist schonmal gut



Dachte der J1900 unterstützt kein S-ATA6? Jedenfalls hab ich das in vielen Produktbeschreibungen quasi als Entschuldigung gelesen. Zudem ist meine Auswahl auf mini-ITX beschränkt.

Eine Entscheidung zu treffen, fällt in diesem Preissegment (unter 100 €) verdammt schwer. Es gibt zu viele CPUs und jede will besser und dabei Energiesparender sein als die andere... es ist zum davon laufen.
Bei meinem Gaming-PC war die Sache klar. Der Xeon war die beste CPU die ich mir für mein Budget holen konnte.


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. Dezember 2014)

nimm den Athlon


----------



## ein_schelm (18. Dezember 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> nimm den Athlon



Wenn zwei Lösungen sich beißen, muss eine dritte her 

Deshalb werd ich zu einem i3 greifen...
Dann fühlt es sich auch nicht mehr wie ein Downgrade an - denn faktisch werd ich meinen Phenom 955 gegen eine neue CPU tauschen.
Und der i3 is auch sparsam.


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. Dezember 2014)

ist die Frage was genau du machen willst. Ein i3 ist meist zu groß und zu teuer


----------



## MDJ (22. Dezember 2014)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Deshalb werd ich zu einem i3 greifen...


Freuen uns auf Test-Ergebnisse


----------



## TroaX (25. Dezember 2014)

So bin dann mal weg. Siehe Sig \/\/\/


----------



## Oozy (25. Dezember 2014)

Wieso denn? Was hat dich zum Gehen bewegt? Wäre schade drum.


----------



## TroaX (26. Dezember 2014)

Da gibt es einiges. Aber sowas trete ich nicht in Threads breit. Der vorige Post war nur zur Info, das es in dem Thread nicht mehr meiner Seits weitergeht.


----------



## MDJ (26. Dezember 2014)

Schade...


----------



## TroaX (26. Dezember 2014)

MDJ schrieb:


> Schade...


Geht halt nicht anders. Sorry


----------



## ein_schelm (30. Dezember 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> ist die Frage was genau du machen willst. Ein i3 ist meist zu groß und zu teuer





MDJ schrieb:


> Freuen uns auf Test-Ergebnisse



Hab mich jetzt doch für die kleinere Variante entschieden.
Da ich auf Skylake und HDMI 2.0 on-Board warten will...

Bis dahin soll mir entweder der Athlon oder der Celeron als Platzhalter dienen.
Zum Athlon 5350 aber noch eine Frage.
Ich möchte den RAM aus meinem alten System (AMD 955BE) weiterverwenden (2 Riegel á 2GB).
Ist das Möglich? Hab gehört das die AM1 Boards kein Dual-Channel beherrschen... in wie weit wäre das schlimm?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Januar 2015)

Zwei Ram-Riegel gehen auf den meisten Boards trotzdem (wenn eben entsprechend Slots verbaut sind). Nur da das Interface Singlechannel ist hilft es der Performance nicht.


----------



## MDJ (9. Januar 2015)

Dual ist schon minimal schneller (je nach Anwendung), ich denke aber nicht, dass du einen Unterschied groß merken wirst.
Wenn du dir irgendwann mal ein 4GB-Riegel holst (z.B. gebraucht hier im Forum), dann achte bei deinem Board darauf, in welchen der beiden Slots du den Riegel einstecken musst, wenn du nur ein Riegel hast. Sonst könnte es sein, dass er nicht bootet. Steht aber in der Anleitung des Boards


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (13. Januar 2015)

Streaming-Client's sind eine tolle Sache. Will ich mir jetzt auch anschaffen. Plane da schon seit einigen Wochen. Zum daddeln wird der große Rechner im Büro angezapft und für Filme/Videos die NAS mit DLNA. Vielleicht kann ich da in Zukunft von meinen Erfahrungen berichten.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese nun zum ersten mal über Steam-Home Stream - gefällt mir !

da ich sowieso vor hatte mir bald einen HTPC zuzulegen, wollte ich fragen ob ich diese HW für Steam-Home Stream verwenden kann:

1 x SanDisk X110  128GB, SATA (SD6SB1M-128G)
1 x AMD Athlon 5350, 4x 2.05GHz, boxed (AD5350JAHMBOX)
1 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM   4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9 (KVR13N9S8/4)
1 x ASRock AM1B-ITX (90-MXGT50-A0UAYZ)
1 x Samsung SN-208FB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SN-208FB/BEBET)
1 x Antec ISK 310-150, 150W, Mini-ITX (0761345-08184-9/0761345-08185-6)

Wie gehe ich bei der Einrichtung vor?
Muss ich auf was acht geben?


_Danke Euch_


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2015)

Das sollte reichen.
Streaming wird "eingerichtet" indem man Steam auf Host+Client installiert und sich mit dem selben Account anmeldet. Anschließend in den Einstellungen das Streaming anhaken und los geht es.


----------



## Oozy (3. September 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das sollte reichen.
> Streaming wird "eingerichtet" indem man Steam auf Host+Client installiert und sich mit dem selben Account anmeldet. Anschließend in den Einstellungen das Streaming anhaken und los geht es.



Richtig. 

Ich war mit demselben Setup unterwegs, allerdings wenig begeistert. Es ist ganz cool, aber es fühlte sich nie so richtig flüssig an, wie beim PC. Schlussendlich habe ich mir einen zweiten PC zugelegt, der sozusagen als Konsole fungiert. Aber das musst du am besten selber ausprobieren, ob und wie gut es dir gefällt.


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2015)

Was für ein Netzwerk hast du benutzt?


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. September 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Richtig.
> 
> Ich war mit demselben Setup unterwegs, allerdings wenig begeistert. Es ist ganz cool, aber es fühlte sich nie so richtig flüssig an, wie beim PC. Schlussendlich habe ich mir einen zweiten PC zugelegt, der sozusagen als Konsole fungiert. Aber das musst du am besten selber ausprobieren, ob und wie gut es dir gefällt.



Warst du mit der Rechenleistung nicht zufrieden oder mit dem stream?


----------



## Oozy (3. September 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was für ein Netzwerk hast du benutzt?



Jeweils 100 mbps up/down über RJ45-Kabel direkt angeschlossen.



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Warst du mit der Rechenleistung nicht zufrieden oder mit dem stream?


Schwierig zu sagen. Ob ich mit der Rechenleistung nicht zufrieden war, müsste ich mit einem stärkeren PC ausprobieren. Dass das Netzwerk zu "langsam" ist oder halt zu wenig Bandbreite für ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis bietet, kann ich eigentlich aussschliessen, zumal es nicht sehr viel schnelleres gibt. Des weiteren kann Valve nicht davon ausgehen, dass ihre Nutzerschaft so schnelles Internet bei sich zu Hause hat.

Ich tippe ja eher darauf, dass die De- und Entkodierung des Inhaltes seitens Steam noch zu wenig ausgereift ist. Ob das jetzt an der schlechten Bandbreitenausnutzung liegt oder an der zu schwachen Hardware kann ich nur mutmassen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. September 2015)

Hmm lese aber viel positives über den Prozessor den ich für meinen HTPC nehmen möchte..

Finde die Idee eigentlich sehr gut..


----------



## Oozy (4. September 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hmm lese aber viel positives über den Prozessor den ich für meinen HTPC nehmen möchte..
> 
> Finde die Idee eigentlich sehr gut..


Es kommt wahrscheinlich auch ganz darauf an, wie empfindlich du bist. Ich für meinen Teil muss aber sagen, dass es mich nicht zu 100% befriedigen konnte. Es funktioniert zwar ganz recht, fühlte sich aber nicht so nahtlos flüssig wie auf dem PC an.

Ich kann dieses Wochenende (evtl. auch schon heute) ausprobieren, wie In Home Streaming mit einem i7 4770K + R9 290 als Host mit einem i7 3770K + GTX 690 als Client funktioniert. Dann werde ich berichten, ob es eher an Steam lag oder am Netzwerk.


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2015)

Der Daumen ist für den angebotenen Test. Teste am besten auch mal beide *En*coding Varianten, also CPU und GPU. Bei mir lief nämlich GPU-Endcoding nie besonders brauchbar (allerdings mit einer HD7970).

Da mein HTPC doch noch spürbar mehr Prozessorleistung hat als der 5350 bin ich auch gespannt ob es bei dir daran lag. Auch wenn es bei der Nutzung von HW-Decoding eher unwahrscheinlich scheint.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. September 2015)

Bin auch gespannt wie der Test ausfällt.

Hier wird im Startpost diese HW empfohlen:

*Die Hardware:
- Inter-Tech E-2011 ITX Tower mit 60 Watt in schwarz | ~37
- ASRock QC5000-ITX/WiF mit A4-5000 APU | ~70 €
- 4GB G.Skill NQ Series DDR3-1600 CL9 (2x 2GB) | ~37 €
- 32GB SanDisk U110 2.5" S-ATAIII SSD | ~34 €
Teilekosten zusammen: ~178 €*

Die A4-5000 APU ist besser als der 5350 ?


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2015)

Die A4-5000 ist schwächer. Der 5350 entspricht fast 1 zu 1 dem A6-5200 auf FT3, also dem großen Bruder des A4-5000. Simple Kabinis, und damit pro MHz nicht vergleichbar mit Llano, Trinity etc., sind es beide. Wie gesagt sollte es mit HW-Decoding eigentlich keine Leistungseinbrüche auf Seiten des Client geben. 
Allerdings gab es bei sehr schwachen Systemen schon Berichte dass zwar das Streaming gut lief, aber der Steam BigPictureMode geruckelt hat.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. September 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die A4-5000 ist schwächer. Der 5350 entspricht fast 1 zu 1 dem A6-5200 auf FT3, also dem großen Bruder des A4-5000. Simple Kabinis, und damit pro MHz nicht vergleichbar mit Llano, Trinity etc., sind es beide. Wie gesagt sollte es mit HW-Decoding eigentlich keine Leistungseinbrüche auf Seiten des Client geben.
> Allerdings gab es bei sehr schwachen Systemen schon Berichte dass zwar das Streaming gut lief, aber der Steam BigPictureMode geruckelt hat.



Hmm, was haltest du persönlich von Steam Link?

Soll ja im November für 50-70 Euro kommen wenn ich mich nicht Irre?


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2015)

Wenn man wirklich Steam In-Home Streaming als einziges Ziel hat wird das schon eine solide Lösung werden. Ein "vollwertiger" HTPC hat halt den Vorteil dass man da mehr mit machen kann. Als Retrokonsole und natürlich als Client für Amazon Video etc. eignet sich letzterer nämlich auch prima.
Ist nur die Frage was jetzt bei Steam genau an HW rein kommt. Wenn das ein größerer x86 SOC wird könnte das Ding sich auch schlicht als günstiger normaler HTPC eignen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. September 2015)

Das Teil soll ja Win. 10 haben!

Des HTPC wollte ich ja ursprünglich für Word, YouTube und surfen.
Für mehr brauche ich das Teil nicht !

Konnte im Netz nicht wirklich viel finden zum Thema input-Lag etc .


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2015)

Ich habe gerade selbst nochmal rum gespielt:

Also bei mir zeigt Steam einen Gesamtlag mit CPU Encoding von unter 25ms an. Davon 0.x für den Input und den Rest für "display". Nehme ich die GPU zum Encodieren zeigt mir Steam 40ms und es wird für mich spürbar verzögert.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. September 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade selbst nochmal rum gespielt:
> 
> Also bei mir zeigt Steam einen Gesamtlag mit CPU Encoding von unter 25ms an. Davon 0.x für den Input und den Rest für "display". Nehme ich die GPU zum Encodieren zeigt mir Steam 40ms und es wird für mich spürbar verzögert.




Also beurteilst du das mit einer Schulnote von?


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2015)

CPU encoded(Vorsicht, meine Host CPU hat mehr als genug Reserven, keine Ahnung wie schlimm das sonst für den Prozzi ist): 1-2
GPU encoded(mit ner verhältnismäßig alten Graka): 3-4

Decodieren ist bei mir wie gesagt nie ein Problem gewesen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. September 2015)

Kann ich das i-wie einstellen oder umstellen dass das die CPU macht?

Der Xeon soll was zu tun haben


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2015)

Du kannst in den Host-Optionen des großen PCs einstellen ob "HW Encoding" benutzt werden soll.

Ich hab gerade auch das erste Spiel gefunden wo Streaming mich wirklich "messbar" stört: Audiosurf mit Punkrock. Da ist direkt am HTPC gerendert spürbar einfacher bzw. es kommen auch mehr Punkte in der Endabrechnung raus als wenn ich es vom Großen gestreamt habe.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. September 2015)

Alles klar,

also mit HW Encoding wesentlich besser?
i-welche Nachteile?

Bin gespannt wie das der Steam Link stemmen wird ?!


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2015)

Audiosurf war CPU-Encoding vs. Gar kein Streaming.

Du solltest beide Encoding Varianten testen. Mit NV GPUs soll das auch ziemlich flink gehen. Die CPU zu benutzen fordert selbige halt zusätzlich während GPUs theoretisch die dedizierten Encoder fast ohne Verlust nebenher antreiben können.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass SteamLink das Stream decodieren prima hin bekommt. Ob es für irgend was Anderes taugt wird sich zeigen müssen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. September 2015)

Wir werden sehen 

Klartext: Würdest Steam-Home Stream weiterempfehlen?


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2015)

Klartext: Ja.

Noch mehr Anmerkungen: Wenn du ein halbwegs aktuelles Notebook hast/ausleihen kannst lässt es sich damit prima testen.


----------



## Ig3l (5. Januar 2016)

Heyho,

habe quasi die Steam Stream Basic Variante mit:

- ASRock QC5000-ITX mit A4-5000 APU 
- 4GB G.Skill NQ Series DDR3-1600 CL9 (2x 2GB)
- 32GB Transcend SSD
- Win10 Pro 64bit
- Am Router per Gbit-Lan und 50mbit Leitung

Dazu: 
- Denon AVR X1200W noch im Stereobetrieb
- Panasonic 40 Zoll mit 1080p 24,25,50,60



Ich habe das Problem, dass es beim Streaming relativ häufig zum ruckeln kommt und auch im Browser (Chrome) zickt der Rechner häufig bei der Wiedergabe von 1080p Material. 
Bei Steam reicht es aus, das Spiel zu beenden, von Hard- auf Software Encoding umzustellen, das Spiel zu starten - beenden und wieder zurückzustellen. Und für Youtube, Amazon Prime und co. wird Chrome neugestartet, oder mal eben ein Reboot durchgeführt. Kodi hingegen läuft super. 
Doch auf Dauer finde ich das ziemlich lästig 🙈.


Nun stelle ich mir die Frage, ob eine extra Grafikkarte das Problem beseitigen könnte. Ich würde mir gerne keine Sorgen drum machen müssen, ob ich das Spiel 5x neustarten muss, oder gar den Rechner neu starten muss, bis ich endlich daddeln kann. 😁

Die Grafikkarte sollte im besten Falle meinen Spiel-Genuss verbessern und die gängigen Audio-Formate (DTS-HD usw.) vollständig an den AVR weitergeben.

Achso! Also "Zuspieler" für Steam  dient ein Desktop mit i5-4670k, 8gb Ram und GTX970. Die Probleme liegen auch nicht an diesem Rechner, habe schon viel mit den Settings gespielt um das auszuschließen. Außerdem laufen die Spiele ja gut - wenn sie mal laufen.

Mein Budget liegt bei ca. 50-60€. Glaube auch nicht, dass es wirklich viel mehr Geld verschlingen würde, oder?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (6. Januar 2016)

Für die Ruckler kann es viele Gründe geben. Wie viel Platz ist auf der SSD frei? Bei 4 GB RAM sollten eigentlich für die Auslagerung mindestens 6 GB frei bleiben. Wenn die Platte bis oben hin voll ist, dann kann es durchaus zu Pufferlatenzen bei der Auslagerung kommen. Denn 4GB RAM + FullHD Video-Stream mit recht hoher Qualität + Audiosream mit hoher Qualität (Spiele sind ja in der Regel nicht lautlos) + Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit könnte da beim RAM schon etwas knapp werden. Schau mal, das du im Autostart nicht all zu viel drin hast und versuche, die Basis-Systemlast so niedrig wie möglich zu halten. Schau also ruhig auch mal, ohne das Steam oder Kodi laufen, wie groß die RAM-Auslastung ist. Mit Windows 8.1 Home 64-Bit + einem einfachen AV-Programm lag die RAM-Auslastung bei meinem Zweitsystem immer um die 1,6 GB ohne Optimierung. Bei Win 10 Pro 64-Bit sind es ohne nachträgliche Einstellung und ohne AV schon wesentlich mehr gewesen. Allerdings laufen im Hintergrund auch recht viele Apps default ab. Prüf das nochmal alles ab. 

Auch interessant wäre es, die Temperaturen mal im Auge zu behalten. Wenn du das ITX/PH hast, ist der SoC komplett passiv gekühlt. Beim Streamen werden zum einen die CPU-Kerne zum Verarbeiten des Streams und zum anderen die GPU-Kerne beim dekodieren gleichermaßen belastet. Außerdem laufen in Windows 10 ein paar mehr Dienste im Hintergrund als noch bei Windows 7/8/8.1, die ebenfalls für zwar recht geringe, aber immer noch höhere Auslastung als bei den Vorgängern sorgt. All das zusammen kann in einem falschen Gehäuse durchaus unangenehm warm werden. Und dann kann der Chip zu throttlen anfangen.

Zuletzt wenn die Temps ok sind, prüfe nochmal die Energieeinstellungen und nehme dir auch Zeit, diese selbst zu oprimieren. Fange dabei am besten mit dem Hochleistungspreset an. Vor allem die Prozessorenergieverwaltung und die Multimediaeinstellungen für die Videowiedergabe sollte Augenmerk gelegt werden.


----------



## Ig3l (6. Januar 2016)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort! 
Nachfolgend beantworte ich alles




Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Für die Ruckler kann es viele Gründe geben. Wie viel Platz ist auf der SSD frei? Bei 4 GB RAM sollten eigentlich für die Auslagerung mindestens 6 GB frei bleiben. Wenn die Platte bis oben hin voll ist, dann kann es durchaus zu Pufferlatenzen bei der Auslagerung kommen. Denn 4GB RAM + FullHD Video-Stream mit recht hoher Qualität + Audiosream mit hoher Qualität (Spiele sind ja in der Regel nicht lautlos) + Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit könnte da beim RAM schon etwas knapp werden. Schau mal, das du im Autostart nicht all zu viel drin hast und versuche, die Basis-Systemlast so niedrig wie möglich zu halten. Schau also ruhig auch mal, ohne das Steam oder Kodi laufen, wie groß die RAM-Auslastung ist. Mit Windows 8.1 Home 64-Bit + einem einfachen AV-Programm lag die RAM-Auslastung bei meinem Zweitsystem immer um die 1,6 GB ohne Optimierung. Bei Win 10 Pro 64-Bit sind es ohne nachträgliche Einstellung und ohne AV schon wesentlich mehr gewesen. Allerdings laufen im Hintergrund auch recht viele Apps default ab. Prüf das nochmal alles ab.



Auf meiner SSD sind noch ~13gb Platz, ich versuche den verbleibenden Speicher so groß wie möglich zu halten um grade für so etwas reserven zu haben. Auch im Idle habe ich eine Ram-Auslastung von ~1000mb. Viele Apps habe ich bereits deinstalliert. Auch einige für mich unnötige Dienste sind deaktiviert worden.



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Auch interessant wäre es, die Temperaturen mal im Auge zu behalten. Wenn du das ITX/PH hast, ist der SoC komplett passiv gekühlt. Beim Streamen werden zum einen die CPU-Kerne zum Verarbeiten des Streams und zum anderen die GPU-Kerne beim dekodieren gleichermaßen belastet. Außerdem laufen in Windows 10 ein paar mehr Dienste im Hintergrund als noch bei Windows 7/8/8.1, die ebenfalls für zwar recht geringe, aber immer noch höhere Auslastung als bei den Vorgängern sorgt. All das zusammen kann in einem falschen Gehäuse durchaus unangenehm warm werden. Und dann kann der Chip zu throttlen anfangen.



Auch hier kann ich wieder gegensteuern. Mehr als 65° habe ich bisher noch nicht erreicht laut CoreTemp (habe es nebenbei einige Zeit laufen gehabt, weil ich ebenso dachte, dass der Rechner throttled). Es ist zwar tatsächlich ein PH-Modell, aber es sitzt ein Lüfter kein 4 cm von der Heatpipe entfernt, welcher die warme Luft nach draußen bläst.



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Zuletzt wenn die Temps ok sind, prüfe nochmal die Energieeinstellungen und nehme dir auch Zeit, diese selbst zu oprimieren. Fange dabei am besten mit dem Hochleistungspreset an. Vor allem die Prozessorenergieverwaltung und die Multimediaeinstellungen für die Videowiedergabe sollte Augenmerk gelegt werden.



Und hier habe ich ebenso mein Möglichstes getan und alles dementsprechend angepasst. Auch dem UEFI habe ich schon sämtliche Stromsparmethoden verboten, um dort eventuell einen Fehler auszumerzen.
Ein wenig Ahnung von dem Kram hab ich ja, aber das ist das erste Mal, dass ich so "gravierende" Probleme habe. Nur für Kodi reicht die Kiste in allen belangen. Da funktionieren auch die Trailer reibungslos, aber wehe Steam, Youtube, oder Amazon Prime sollen benutzt werden -.- 


Liebe Grüße

Edit: Habe noch mal genauer geschaut. Starte ich ein Video, beispielsweise auf Youtube in 1080p, schnellt die Prozessorauslastung auf 99% hoch.
Da ich den Rechner jetzt schon 3x neu aufgesetzt habe, glaube ich, dass er etwas schwach auf der Brust ist..


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (6. Januar 2016)

Naja diese ganzen Dienste entwickeln sich eben auch weiter. Der A4-5000 ist nun wirklich kein High-End Chip. Es ist im Grunde die unterste Linie der mobilen AMD Quad-Core SoC's. Damals als die Kiste hier zusammengestellt wurde, schien das Ding noch zu reichen. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, das damals mein Notebook mit AMD-Dualcore (Turion) nach dem Umschalten von Flash auf HTML5 auf Youtube auch zu kämpfen hatte. Ich selber kann es leider nicht testen. Aber das Streaming sollte eigentlich die restlichen 3 GB nicht komplett schlucken trotz FullHD. Youtube und Prime dann erstrecht nicht. Ist der Prozessor denn auch beim streamen komplett ausgelastet oder dümpelt der eher rum?


----------



## Ig3l (6. Januar 2016)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Naja diese ganzen Dienste entwickeln sich eben auch weiter. Der A4-5000 ist nun wirklich kein High-End Chip. Es ist im Grunde die unterste Linie der mobilen AMD Quad-Core SoC's. Damals als die Kiste hier zusammengestellt wurde, schien das Ding noch zu reichen. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, das damals mein Notebook mit AMD-Dualcore (Turion) nach dem Umschalten von Flash auf HTML5 auf Youtube auch zu kämpfen hatte. Ich selber kann es leider nicht testen. Aber das Streaming sollte eigentlich die restlichen 3 GB nicht komplett schlucken trotz FullHD. Youtube und Prime dann erstrecht nicht. Ist der Prozessor denn auch beim streamen komplett ausgelastet oder dümpelt der eher rum?




Mal gucken ob es auf Anhieb klappt, wenn ich das gleich Teste. Nach einem Reboot hatte ich eben eine 30% Auslastung beim schauen eines FullHD Trailers... und der Ram ist zu ~50% (1,7gb (nur 3,5gb verfügbar wegen der onboard gpu)) ausgelastet. 
Beim Streamen von Tomb Raider (2013) mit Softwareencoding, Clientoption=Schnell und einer Max Bandbreite von 15mbit habe ich eine Auslastung von ~80% und es ruckelt
Bei Hardwareencoding sind es immer noch um die 70% und es läuft ein kein wenig flüssiger. 

Und dann gibt es wieder Momente, wo ich auf 30mbit hochstellen kann und alles läuft trotzdem noch gut.. Ich hab so das Gefühl, die CPU mag keine schnellen Sachen


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (6. Januar 2016)

> Beim Streamen von Tomb Raider (2013) mit Softwareencoding,  Clientoption=Schnell und einer Max Bandbreite von 15mbit habe ich eine  Auslastung von ~80% und es ruckelt
> Bei Hardwareencoding sind es immer noch um die 70% und es läuft ein kein wenig flüssiger.


Da haben wir schon das Problem. Die OS-Seitige Auslastung zeigt zwar nur 80 % an. Aber das ganze verursacht natürlich auch Peaks, die dann an die 100 % gehen. Lass dabei mal den Ressourcenmonitor im Reiter CPU mal beim spielen ein paar Minuten mitlaufen. Dann dürftest du die Peaks in den Grafiken sehen.


----------



## Ig3l (6. Januar 2016)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Da haben wir schon das Problem. Die OS-Seitige Auslastung zeigt zwar nur 80 % an. Aber das ganze verursacht natürlich auch Peaks, die dann an die 100 % gehen. Lass dabei mal den Ressourcenmonitor im Reiter CPU mal beim spielen ein paar Minuten mitlaufen. Dann dürftest du die Peaks in den Grafiken sehen.



Core0 läuft fast durchweg bei 95% und der Rest dümpelt schon fast zwischen 60-80%. Ich hab so das Gefühl, hier läuft etwas mit Threadverteilung schief... aber außer alle Kerne zuweisen kann ich nichts machen, oder? Das sind die ja normalerweise eh.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (6. Januar 2016)

Das Problem liegt was die Threads angeht da aber dann eher an Valve und ihrer Streaming-Software. Aber wie du sehen kannst, ist die CPU da leider wirklich am Ende. 95 % ist wegen den Peaks schon so gut wie Vollast. In die letzten 5% im Prozessorzeitplan passt nicht mehr all zu viel hinnein. Die 1,5 AMD-GHz sind da wohl zu wenig. Aber das Problem zwischen der AMD-IPC und der von Intel ist ja bekannt. Wenn das Board keine 2 Wochen alt ist, schick es zurück. Hast ja Wiederrufsrecht. Wenn nicht, versuch es zu verscherbeln und tausche es gegen sowas hier: Gigabyte GA-J1900M-D2P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mehr Takt, mehr IPC, weniger Stromverbrauch und hier im Thread gibt es auch Erfahrungen mit dem CPU und dem Streaming. Ich glaub das war von MDJ.


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Januar 2016)

Selbst der J1900 ist zu langsam. Bei mir hats nicht mal nen i3 wirklich richtig gepackt. Mit meinem 7600 läuft es hingegen extrem gut. Ich streame FHD mit 30-40Mbit


----------



## Ig3l (6. Januar 2016)

Da ich jetzt nicht wieder Unmengen an Geld ausgeben möchte frage ich mich, ob eine Graka nicht auch Abhilfe schafft.. Die Nvidia GT 720 gibt es schon für ~50€. Die hat rein auf dem Papier mehr Leistung und würde meinen RAM entlasten, da sie ihren eigenen RAM hat. 
Oder meint ihr, das ist auch nur ein Schuss ins leere?


----------



## MDJ (6. Januar 2016)

Also der J1900 hat bei mir problemlos funktioniert.
Aber wenn dein Budget ca. 50-60€ ist, wieso holst du dir nicht einfach die Steam-Box 
Die bekommst du für knapp 55€ beim Gamestop bzw kannst sie dort oder über Steam bestellen. Ich habe sie hier bei mir stehen, funktioniert einwandfrei. Zumal sie nur handgroß ist und weniger Leistung zieht als ein Mini-Rechner. Mein Ausgangs-PC ist auch ein 4670 / 8GB RAM und eine 970 GTX.
Das gute bei der Steam-Box ist, dass sie nicht nur für Steam ist. Wenn du sie startest, geht sie zuerst in den Big-Picture-Modus (dafür muss an deinem Haupt-PC Steam schon gestartet sein).
Dann kannst du in der Steam-Box einfach auswählen, dass du auf den Desktop wechseln willst und schon kannst du am Fernseher dein PC bedienen, als sitzt du davor, kannst mit dem Browser im Netz surfen, Filme streamen.... usw, usw  
Voraussetzung ist, dass Steam im Hintergrund weiter läuft.


----------



## Ig3l (6. Januar 2016)

MDJ schrieb:


> Also der J1900 hat bei mir problemlos funktioniert.
> Aber wenn dein Budget ca. 50-60€ ist, wieso holst du dir nicht einfach die Steam-Box
> Die bekommst du für knapp 55€ beim Gamestop bzw kannst sie dort oder über Steam bestellen. Ich habe sie hier bei mir stehen, funktioniert einwandfrei. Zumal sie nur handgroß ist und weniger Leistung zieht als ein Mini-Rechner. Mein Ausgangs-PC ist auch ein 4670 / 8GB RAM und eine 970 GTX.
> Das gute bei der Steam-Box ist, dass sie nicht nur für Steam ist. Wenn du sie startest, geht sie zuerst in den Big-Picture-Modus (dafür muss an deinem Haupt-PC Steam schon gestartet sein).
> ...



Die Idee hatte ich auch schon, habe sie aber schnell wieder vergessen.
Die SteamBox unterstützt keinen XBONE Wireless Controller.
Und den Rechner habe ich mir ja nicht als reine SteamBox kaufen wollen. Es sollte ein All-in-one HTPC sein.  Für Kodi läuft er ja gut, nur für den Rest eher bescheiden und das stört mich doch ein wenig..
Und die große Kiste verbraucht mir zu viel, als dass ich die jeden Abend laufen lassen möchte, wenn ich Serien, oder Filme schaue


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Januar 2016)

Selbst die kleine SteamBox hat zu wenig Power


----------



## MDJ (6. Januar 2016)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Selbst die kleine SteamBox hat zu wenig Power



Für Steam-InHome? Ich hab mi ihr keine Probleme.


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Januar 2016)

Hab da einige Tests gelesen und auf FHD mit hoher Bitrate soll die gut stottern. Kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen bei der Datenmenge


----------



## MDJ (7. Januar 2016)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Hab da einige Tests gelesen und auf FHD mit hoher Bitrate soll die gut stottern. Kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen bei der Datenmenge



Da müsste dann aber auch mal auf die FPS geguckt werden. Die SteamBox gibt glaube ich nur max 60FPS raus? Wenn der PC im Spiel mehr Frames hat, muss es von der Box dann zurück gerechnet werden, dadurch könnten "theoretisch" ebenso kleine Hakler zustande kommen, wenn Frames verschluckt werden. Ob es so ist kann ich nicht sagen, das müsste mal beluchtet werden.
Bei mir kommt es nur gelegentlich bzw vereinzelt zu einem Hakler. Wäre es die Datenmenge, müsste es eigentlich konstanter sein. Ein Freund von mir hat die Box auch, er hat bisher nichts zu beklagen.



Ig3l schrieb:


> Und den Rechner habe ich mir ja nicht als reine SteamBox kaufen wollen. Es sollte ein All-in-one HTPC sein.


Achso, dann ist das was anderes, stimmt


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2016)

InHomeStreaming beinhaltet einen Framelimiter  .


----------



## Ig3l (31. Januar 2016)

Mal ne Frage:

Wenn ich jetzt Inhome Streaming nutze, wie viel Verlust an Rechenpower hab ich dann? 

Der große Rechner muss ja das Videosignal über die Leitung schicken... Oder ist der Verlust dadurch kaum wahrnehmbar?


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2016)

Wenn du mit der CPU encodierst ist es durchaus spürbar. Solang die IGP oder die GPU mit entsprechenden Sondereinheiten encodiert stört es normalerweise nicht. Meine 7970 fängt aber z.B. an Mikroruckler zu produzieren wenn sie encodieren soll, ergo nutze ich die CPU.


----------

